# Worst shooting bow you ever owned.



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I didn't know anything about tuning a bow then, but I ordered and got a Jennings split T, right out the box it would not even resemble shooting a group , not even 10 yards, looked like everything on it was fine, I could group with any other bow but this one, it just would not shoot. Period. My buddy got one the same time I did, it shot perfect, whats up with that.


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

Browning Summit 2 it bites!!!


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

Mathews Switchback :wink:


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

buckmasters about 1997ish. me and my brother got one each at the same time. one number different in the serial number. the riser on my bow was not uniform to my brothers. The limb bolt locking screws on my bow wouldn't even screw in more than a half twist, however his would go in several twists. the bow wouldn't/couldn't group at all.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Not too many on here old enough to remember this one probably. I guess I'm giving away my age  , but the worst shooting bow I ever owned was the original Allen compound. Wooden riser, limbs that were about 3/4" square, and it looked like it had sheet metal on the end of the limbs where the wheels were attached. But at the time, I think it could still shoot better than me.  

It was a model like the one 2nd from the bottom.


----------



## CASTandBLAST (Jun 8, 2005)

It's a toss up between a Mathews Switchback, Bowtech Allegience, and a Hoyt Vtec. HA HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

High Country Supreme. Something was seriously wrong with that bow.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

PSE Infinity Magma

No matter what I did with that bow, I couldnt get it to shoot a good group.

Finally sold it on E-bay.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Golden Eagle predator


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Browning Magnum Hunter Supreme.

The riser is cut way too far left of center. My guess is that it was meant to be a fingers bow.

It hits peak weight for a split second in the draw cycle and has very little string tension when let down. But that's probably something that most bows that age had.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Mathews Black Max - hands down.


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

mine is the bow i have now its just not working for me i cant keep in shooting good for more then 2 rounds and at first i thought it was the shooter(me) but when i tryed my friends bow i shot a 290 with the peep in the rong spot.? im not going to say the name because maybe its just the bow i have but im not happy with it at all. its taken all the fun out of it for me.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Browning Afterburner , that was the hardest shooting bow I have ever owned , it sucked so bad I set that darn thing to Africa . some guide over there wanted one and I let him have it for a special price of course ...and then I bought my first HOYT wow was that a great move up .


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

The recurve (to remain nameless) that shattered at full draw and left a 1/2" gash in my nose. It shot fine till then but none of that mattered after it blew up.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

High Country Z Force. That bow would not shoot no matter what I did to it. You had to be careful the arrow didn't circle around and kill you. I think I sold it to a guy for $100.00, and strict instructions to find an excorsist. :thumbs_do


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> im not going to say the name because maybe its just the bow i have but im not happy with it at all


Falleneagle,
is it the bow in your signature? 

rick


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jennings Buckmaster.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

TheHairlessone! said:


> Falleneagle,
> is it the bow in your signature?
> 
> rick


hehe! I caught that too...


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

BT Pro38 !


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

Nothing against hoyt, but I would have to say the Hoyt Enticer


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine would be the Bear Whitetail Hunter. I hated all of those pullies.


----------



## KEITHSARCHERY (Mar 14, 2003)

Jennings Buckmaster


----------



## ncdotshooter (Apr 6, 2003)

Hoyt SUPER SLAM from the mid 90's. Worst bow handle ever made. It would torque the bow without even being in your hand!! I've bought used ones with the old wood Medalist limbs, just for the limbs and thrown the riser away!.


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

PSE Fire Flite. First bow i owned, I was resigned to the fact that I sucked as an archer and had no business going into the woods.

After having 3 different shops work on it a friend convinced me to test shoot a couple new bows. About 30 minutes later I bought a Bowtech Justice.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

The one I made out of a maple sapling and mason twine, man that thing sucked


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Bear Vapor 300. Probably just me though.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kidnutso*

I love those bows! Man, what a great line up of bows! I'm old enough to appreciate the old bows and love that picture. Thanks for posting them. Great stuff! :thumbs_up :banana:


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Worst Bow?*

Frankly, I never met a bow I didn't like, but I was the most impressed with my improved shooting when I went from a Groves target recurve to a Carroll 4 wheeler target compound bow. Boy, Did my scores improve!
To me, there was nothing wrong with the recurve, it was just that the compound was a better bow. :cheer2:


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Mine was a tie between a Jennings Carbon Extreme and a PSE Infinity. I was glad when I got rid of both.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*When men were steel and bows were wood.*

kidnutso: When Allen introduced those bows I thought man, that concept will never fly. I'm a very fart smeller.


----------



## fmf (Jun 9, 2005)

martin impala


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*worst-high country carbon 4-runner extreme*

#2 on my black list is the Ovation


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Pse Quantum


----------



## Nito (Aug 17, 2005)

A Barnett that i had in the mid -80, it was a "pick out of the box and shoot" kit and it was terrible, but it got me in to archery.

-it almost got me a paper from the police saying that bowhunting are not leagal in sweden... :zip:


----------



## bigcountry25 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am a Bowtech person but the worst shooting bow I ever owned was a Bowtech Patriot. No one could shot my bow and get good groups. Tried different arrows, rests and tried to tune it every which way. So I sold it and bought a pro38 dual cam and shooting returned to normal. Now I shot an Allegiance and love it!


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Browning After bender (burner) I went through 4 risers in 2 years , I couldn't keep a riser straight


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Mine's the Browning Accelerator I think it was. Same issue....that riser would bend like a freakin' pretzel. It had like a 4" brace on it....

It grouped them fine and was very fast...but you bled no matter how good your form was and it sounded like my Ithaca 20 gauge in the line :mg:


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

onadad scemming eagle i guest that how you spell it, you cant find nobody to work on it and it even hard to find a string for it. never got that thing to shoot right


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I second the Hoyt Super SLAM from the mid 1990's....hated that bow, couldn't get it to shoot, so got rid of it in less than a month and never looked back.

What is worse...it FELT so goooooodddddd and shot so lousy; basically, for ME, it was untunable and ungroupable.....disaster.

field14


----------



## archeryfreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Darton Renegade- split limb-sold it on ebay for 1/2 what I paid for it and only owned one season!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

I guess I am just lucky. I have owned atleast 10 different Bows and all have been good bows. Mostly Darton and PSE.


----------



## NockSplitter (Feb 8, 2005)

Mine was a PSE nova. Mine was so unforgiving and just couldnt tune it or get it to grup


----------



## boanaro (Dec 17, 2002)

1996 Bear grizzley extreme.

Right out of the box the cams would lean over so far that the cables came of the track. :sad:


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

*Worst shooting bow*

I don't know how many of you are old enough to remember, but I had one of those fiberglass bows that looked like a straight stick with a grip in the middle. It was a pinkish red color and I hated it. It was given to me by a friend. I shot it for a while and gave it away and I had a hard time getting someone to take it. I think the reason I shot so bad with it was because I didn't like it. :spider:


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

For me it was the Pearson Spoiler. Not the new model, I'm talking about the ones made in the early 90's. I know alot of people could shoot those bows very well. I just wasn't one of them.
But I will say the new model doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Parkinsonsd (Jul 13, 2005)

When I was five and sick at home with chicken pox, I turned a wirecoat hanger (the kind with the cardboard tube to hang your pants on) and a rubber band into what probably is the worst shooting bow in history. My trusty arrow, the cardboard tube, was colored with the only colors of crayola that I cared about. Red. Don't know why, but it was, And the color was red and the arrow thusly went. For days, covered in my camouflaging calamine lotion, I hunted around the house, shooting the bad Sheriff of Nottingham's men, various supervillains and my sisters stuffed animals (they, above all, had it coming). I missed frequently, but a quick dash to retrieve my red arrow and I was back in the heat of battle.

Yes, it was the worst shooting bow I ever owned. But I loved it.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

A 2001 Bowtech Black Knight 2 with the short brace height. Fast as heck but inconsistent. At 40 yards, 4 arrows out of 6 arrows would be inside 2 inches while the other 2 would completely miss the target. It had a nearly nonexistent valley that would pull your arm out of socket if you blinked wrong.

I truely, deeply, completely, hate that bow. I am quite sure that that bow is responsible for everything bad that has happened in the world over the last three year. It is pure evil.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

golden eagle iron eagle and a close second, bear trx.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Xi Impact. Was greatest thing since sliced bread when I got it. Then I shot my first 3-d with it. Thats when I learned that speed really does matter.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

r302 said:


> I love those bows! Man, what a great line up of bows! I'm old enough to appreciate the old bows and love that picture. Thanks for posting them. Great stuff! :thumbs_up :banana:


Hey, I wish I could say they were mine. It would be quite a collection. But unfortunately they belonged to a very fine gentleman by the name of Fred Bear. They are now in his museum in Gainesville, FL. I took the picture when I visited in 2002. 

If you've not been, and ever get the chance, go there. It's great. :shade:


----------



## Meata (Feb 4, 2005)

Browning Mirage from about 12 years ago. I shot it again the other day and it still sucks. No comparison to my 2003 Hoyt.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I would've said my Martin Lynx XRG until last week when I shot a 300 NFAA game with it... Last time I shot the bow, it was obviously me that was the problem. Haven't had a bow that wouldn't shoot beyond my skill.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

Two bows I could never get to shoot consistently:

PSE Thunderbolt
Hoyt Razortech

Damn bows just would never shoot consistently for me. :angry:


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

The bow I currently own. A PSE Bruin L3. No matter what I did to it, it was awful. I had it to three different bow shops and had someguys that I consider to be the best in bow set up and repair work on it. Now it is probably by far the best shooting bow I have ever owned. It's amazing what a drop away rest will do for a bad bow.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Don’t follow Myles lead.*



boojo35 said:


> Xi Impact. Was greatest thing since sliced bread when I got it. Then I shot my first 3-d with it. Thats when I learned that speed really does matter.


Myles Keller would be proud.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Hands Down*

The worst bow I ever owned was a PSE Mach Flite 4R with the huge over draw on it had a brace hight of about 3 inches with the overdraw second a Browning Timberwolf Had to send it in 3 times to get the plastic limb pockets fixed :jaw:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Bear Whitetail II.



sagecreek said:


> High Country Supreme. Something was seriously wrong with that bow.


I had a Supreme and it was a tack driver. Rattled and shook like a Model T but it was accurate.


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

*Parker Super Mag 35*

I hated that wrist slapping side torqueing thing! I've never had a bow get me so frustrated!


----------



## TAMA9 (Dec 17, 2004)

1st bow i ever owned sucked the worst. i think it was a" martin warthog". then moved on to a "bear white tail 2" and it wasn't much better.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

The Super Slam was one of my favourite bows, just had to remember to push the limbs back straight in the pockets every couple of ends. Shot some Aussie Jr records with it though. 

Worst bow was a Jennings Pro Gold. This was a bucket of crap. 5 different archers couldn't get it to work, in the end we put it through a saw and cut the riser in half thus ending it's evil life on this earth.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Have to throw another jennings in the mix. I had an airmaster that wouldn't shoot two groups in the same spot.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoyt Deviator. That bow had such a short brace hieght that it would litterly tear my watch off my wrist and send it down range. Supper fast and when it was on it just smoked but I could not control the amazing speed of that bow.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

1985 Whitetail 2. Sounds like the loose diving board at the local pool on 4th of July. Finally replaced this year with a Browning Illusion. What a contrast. :clap2:


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Worst bow: PSE Deer Hunter.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Proline Force Xl
That thing kicked like a mule


----------



## BUCKS-N-DUCKS (May 29, 2003)

Elf Friend said:


> Hoyt Deviator. That bow had such a short brace hieght that it would litterly tear my watch off my wrist and send it down range. Supper fast and when it was on it just smoked but I could not control the amazing speed of that bow.



I agree the Deviator was tough and I had my share of problems.....then I was a genious and bought its replacement....the Viper Redline :angry: ......man o man did I jump from the fuel to the fire!! That Viper Redline was a vibrating nightmare...Could not wait to see that bow go!!


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2004)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Browning Afterburner , that was the hardest shooting bow I have ever owned , it sucked so bad I set that darn thing to Africa . some guide over there wanted one and I let him have it for a special price of course ...and then I bought my first HOYT wow was that a great move up .


I have to agree here. The bad thing was when I got it I thought it was better than bread.... :embarasse 
scott.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

My worst shooting bow would have to be the 2002 High Country SSR W/Carbon riser, It was to light and wanted to jump out of my hand everytime i shot it.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

The worst shooting bow I've ever shot is a buddies old Alpine. Man that thing would just about rattle your molars out every time you shot it  Made my old Jennings Forked Lightning seem like one sweet ride... man how times have changed


----------



## MN Archer (May 23, 2003)

Mine was a Hoyt Raptor with MasterCams - I was upgrading from an "entry level" bow, and I thought I was hot-shootin' and could handle the rather (for me, anyway) aggressive MasterCams. That was a mistake! I never could quite adjust to those babies. Sold that off to a co-worker and picked up an Intec with Command Cams, and was much, MUCH happier.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll probably get flamed for this but I had an 05 Martin Slayr Nitrous X.

I coudn't hit a barn standing in the doorway with it, traded it for a new Darton Tempest. :shade:


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Worst shooting bow*

I would have to sy the original Jennings Buckmaster. I actually like the bow but every time I shot it the groups moved at sometime during the session. Second worst bow I had was the Pearson Stryker. I was Diehard Pearson back then but that bow was a boat anchor.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*1990 hoyt Super Slam*

big giant piece of junk. never could get it tuned or timed.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bad to the bones*



jsager said:


> My worst shooting bow would have to be the 2002 High Country SSR W/Carbon riser, It was to light and wanted to jump out of my hand everytime i shot it.


I had a 2003 SSR carbon riser. I’ll bet mine was worse than yours was. I named mine George Thorogood.


----------



## VoiceBugler (Mar 11, 2003)

I actually had good luck with the Super Slam Supreme, with control cams when several didn't. It shot very well for me. In fact the one that I had (still have) is dinged up from a guy that owned it previously and threw it at a 3D shoot. One thing that I did do, which made a huge difference was throw the stock limb pivots away and had a set machined out of aluminum so they wouldn't change every time the temperature changed by about 5 degrees. Of course if you asked Randy Walk about pivots changing, Hoyt never had that problem.. lol  In fact, I believe that was the same bow that Jim Despart cleaned the small Vegas face with at Vegas.

The worst shooting bow I've owned was a Pearson and I can't even recall the model name. It was a molded handle target bow, similar to the Super Slam grip, but not as high wrist. The wheels were a single channel so the cable wrapped on in the same channel the string was unwrapping from when drawn. It was by far the most critical bow I've ever held in my hands.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

A long white Bear 4 wheel compound (1970 ish). I think the name was Tamerlane but I am not positive. It would shift poit of impact (left to right) for no apparant reason. It like to have driven me crazier before I found that the limbs had no means of stabilizing on the riser. they could move left or right at will. one limb might be pointing to the right of center while the other might be pointing to left of center. I sold it to someone I did not like.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

TAMA9 said:


> 1st bow i ever owned sucked the worst. i think it was a" martin warthog". then moved on to a "bear white tail 2" and it wasn't much better.


TAMA, I owned a Bear Blacktail Hunter. It was heavy, not much let off, and very noisy. Actually it was probably a lot worse than my PSE, but I knew so little about archery then it was hard to tell which was the the bigger problem, me or the bow. Way back when these bows were produced the recurves they were making were probably a lot better shooting bows. I don't recall that you could even get a release or sights for a bow back then. I'm thinking the time frame for these bows was probably the mid 70's.


----------



## bhanks55 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ar37*

Mine was a 03 AR37. That thing made so much noise it was crazy. Shot okay, but I could shot better with my brothers AR34 that was 2 inches to short for me. The dealer never did find out why it made so much noise. Ended up sending it back to AR. They sent me another and it was just as loud. The AR34 was whisper quiet. My old 95 high country supreme hunter shot better than that bow.


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*mathews..*

the mathews ultra 2 , paid for a new one at the time in marble red, paid big bucks for it and shot it, absolutely hated it. sold it next same next day at work...


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

*worst bow*

Hands down it was my Hoyt havoc tec, but I cant seem to shoot any Hoyt all that well


----------



## nogills (Aug 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BarryIse (Feb 28, 2005)

Jennings Buckmaster, 1997 model I believe. I was having problems with the fletching hitting the swinging arm cable guard, and once I got that corrected I noticed that the front of the riser around the grip was causing discomfort in my fingers. Also the nock point on the bow seemed unusually high.


----------



## RJDII (Jul 8, 2003)

'02 BOWTECH PATRIOT....no balance, terrible grip. haven't give it up yet. still trying to shoot it. in between shooting my hoyt's.


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

Josh Michaelis said:


> Mathews Switchback :wink:


:brick: 

:fencing:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

For me it was a Q2XL sorry Mathews fans. I couldn't shoot it to save my backside.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I had a Hoyt Proforce Extreme 'lemon'. Man did I hate that bow! It had 80# limbs that maxed over 90# and wouldn't shoot good enough to hit an elephant at 10 yards!!! Another bad one was a Darton Renegade I bought for a back up. It hade the huge Mark IV cams. I got so mad at that bow I slammed it down and broke it into pieces! I'm glad I didn't pay much for it!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ALPINE MUSTANG...what a POC!!!!!!!


----------



## hasen636 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Worst Bow*

It would have to be one of the early Mountaneers. At full draw, the cams leaned toward the string about 1/8 in. sad part was, I sold a good shooting Martin Cougar to buy the POC !!!!!


----------



## jg1418 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hoyt Deviator. Very hard bow to shoot.


----------



## azgreywolf32 (Mar 27, 2005)

*The worst for me...*

It has to be a Jennings Forked Lightning I bought from a friend, (who is no longer a friend) a long time ago. I would swear on a stack of Bibles that it would NOT shoot 2 arrows the same way!! The rest was ok, the string was ok, but geez if that bow wouldn't shoot the same way twice in a row. 


:shade:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Hoyt super slam . I had an 80 lb model. I had a hard time keeping it tuned. It would break a cable about every 3 months and break a string about every 6. They would break while you were shooting it. I also had to have 3 sets of limbs put on it. I got rid of it after that 3rd set. I think I bought a pse carroll marauder after that. It was slow but it was a goodun!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*worst bow*

2004 Hoyt Protech lx pro cam.5 can not get it to group


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

All you guys will yell at me but my worst bow is my new Old Glory.
I have spent 4 months trying to tune and shoot the damn thing and I have yet to get any consistant grouping from it .
Any of my other bows will out shoot it easily.
Maybe it doesn't like my shooting style -- who knows, but I think its going to meet my angle grinder before it sends me insane !!

Nightimer


----------



## John Jacobson (Apr 16, 2004)

*Hoyt Pro Force Extreme*

Another vote for the Pro Force Extree...Thankfully the limbs cracked so I could not torchure myself any more. The deer where safe when I had that one in my hands.....My hunting buddies nicknamed it wild thing.

-JJ


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

TheHairlessone! said:


> Falleneagle,
> is it the bow in your signature?
> 
> rick


wow i guess i can be stuped sometimes lol wow haha :mg:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Jennings*

I'm gonna have to throw another vote in for the 1st year Jennings Buckmaster. I've had some crappy bows over the past 20years but I think this one might have taken the cake for the price it was at the time and the little bit of hype it had behind it when released. 
I shot if for half a season, then it almost saw it's life come to and end one afternoon when it cost me a P&Y 140"class 8point. But that's to painfull to talk about right now......
It was just one of those bows that felt decent in your hand, was fairly smooth but just never really shot right and I never could figure out why. 
2nd to the Buckmaster was an old Indian compound I had many moons ago...What a P.O.S. that was now that I look back on it.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

*worst bows*

Mathews Legacy and a Q2 that I owned. For whatever reason I just cannot shoot Mathews. I could never get the bows to tune, and I tried EVERYTHING, and I couldn't shoot em at all. At that time I shot at least five time a week, at least a hundred arrows at a time. Despite that, every time I picked up the bow I felt like I'd never shot it before. Just weird.


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

Hoyt striker. Never broke so many cables in my life. That is what made me switch to mathews. I spent 6 months struggling with a bow that was discontinued. To his credit I spoke directly with Randy Walk and he replaced my bow with a striker 2. That was after months of back and forth with the customer support people who told me there was nothing wrong. 
Randy told me that there WAS a problem and he took care of it. I had lost confidence and moved on but appreciated his honesty.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

PSE Firestorm Lite

Very little cable clearance--have to shoot with cock vane out to get any clearance even with cable guard at 0300. No valley--creep 1 millimeter and it's off to the races! Horrible facory strings. About every other session need sight adjustment even with Vapor Trail strings. It is so short I have to lean into peep. Finally had to invest in an Anchor Sight in order to keep head erect during shot. Very, very tough to shoot consistently. Lot's of hand shock. Now, it's "eating" my new cable! It will soon be history.


----------



## dreygo (May 30, 2003)

capool said:


> 2004 Hoyt Protech lx pro cam.5 can not get it to group


Would you consider selling it?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*tuff to shoot*

For me it was the Mathews Ultra max. Too short brace heigth drove me crazy, torqued the bow terrible. It sprayed llike a water hose, I only kept it a month.


----------



## 30 X (Apr 4, 2005)

For me it was a PSE thunderbolt, had a venom cam on it at the time. I shot this bow for 2 years the first year it shot fine, not good just fine and then the cam litterally fell apart, not to mention the limbs twisted. Terrible terrible bow, put me off PSE for good. I now shoot a hoyt ultratec and couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bought a used Mathews Q2...man, I just couldn't shoot that one! Maybe not all the bows fault...I have talked to people who loved them and those who didn't care for them. 

I did find a bow that I LOVE...Bowtech Liberty. Hopefully the deer will be "Liberated" soon! :shade:


----------



## Loc-on (Dec 30, 2004)

Bruce K said:


> Browning After bender (burner) I went through 4 risers in 2 years , I couldn't keep a riser straight


And I thought it was just mine. I went through 3 in 2 years. Another vote for the Browing Afterbender


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

Martin Cougar...it was probably the 4 foot wide grip that was on it.




Swig


----------



## jduck (Sep 17, 2005)

Bear Whitetail II


----------



## buck-i (Jan 23, 2003)

old proline it was fast and loud and i hated it


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

Bowtech pro 40 dually, Hoyt supertec, Hoyt xtec and a mid 90's Golden Eagle with the adjustable grip :sad:


----------



## jmbyrd (Sep 26, 2005)

i see a trend of a few brands repeated...and I am not surprised! haha.


----------



## Lefse (Dec 18, 2003)

Cascade recurve. Noisyest bow I ever shot. Back in the 1960's, shot at a antelope. He ran two lengths by the time the arrow got there at 25 yards.


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

*worst bow...*

I can't remember the name of it exactly, but it was one fo those Bass Pro package deals...and low-end no less! It was something like a Whitetail Hunter or something like that...it was horible! Felt like holding onto a 4x4 post and might as well been shooting a shotgun with the recoil it had! :mg: Sad thing is...I talked a buddy into buying one with me at the same time! He still doesn't talk to me all that much. Hmmmmmmmm? :awkward: Whew! Those were the days!


----------



## Lordform (Sep 21, 2005)

*I can defintely name a bad bow...*

About 7 years ago I inherited my Dad's old PSE because he got a new one. By old I mean it was about 42" long and felt like it was about 82" long. I could swat planes out of the sky with this thing. By old I also mean there was no letoff. Man, remembering that bow makes me realize how spoiled we are today just to have letoff. I am so afraid of being caught drawing a bow that as soon as I reconize deer hide or am sure the footsteps are a deer's, I am full draw. The problem is, as anyone in this forum knows, that deer never go to the spot they are supposed to as quickly as they are supposed to. I'm holding this bow that was made before they started thinking about measuring the weight of these thundersticks for what feels like an eternity as the deer meander about...And I'm afraid, of course, to be seen moving up there so I don't even think about letting off, even if I have confirmed it's a doe. You can train them to look into the trees if you let them see you so I couldn't let the bow down............I digress

Anyway this bow was old. Funny thing is, when I started to type a reply to this thread I wasn't even thinking about the excrutiating pain of the 2 x 4 with the string on both ends. I was actually thinking about the flipper rest on that thing. I never saw one arrow come off that bow straight. It would eventually hit its target but after kicking sideways 3-5 times. The arrow actually looked like NASCAR racecar getting loose all the way up the track. I think I may have seen an arrow do a 360 off that rest. 

I don't want to come across negatively though, because I was in college and that bow was my bow for 3 years. Flipper rest and all. And it killed it's fair share. Without that bow I wouldn't have been able to get away from school...ever. I was always studying except for when I was hunting. I wouldnt let myself take a book out there. Without that bow I wouldn't have enjoyed as much of the absolutely beautiful Mississippi woods. 

I guess it'll be my kid's first bow. I can't get rid of it. Sentimental. Plus, I think it'll be good for him or her to start off on a monster that will be a source of constant, consistent, reliable frustration so there will be a clear appreciation for the good stuff. Besides, I'm never shooting that freakin thing again. I love letoff!!


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

never owned one but the worst shooting bow to me was an Onidea


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hoyt Super Star*

A *Hoyt Super Star Supreme*, hands down! Their first machined riser bow. I waited 12 weeks for it, and I couldn't wait to get rid of it. To add insult to injury, I sold my awesome shooting Super Slam Supreme so I could purchase that POS!!! Oh well, live and learn. :mg:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

*Mathews Z-max*

this bow when it wasnt having the limbs replaced bucked like the donkey mathews uses in their adds...total junk..3 sets of limbs later i offed it for the pse durango BW and that bow was and still is awesome...

mikie


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

PSE Sonic back in the 70's! That thing kicked my butt sideways!


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Hoyt Striker! I just never could shoot that bow well at all. I don't know if it was me the bow or what. I've owned several Hoyts and they were all great bows and shooters with the exception of the Striker. I had no confidence in that bow so after about 2 months i traded it in for something else.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

i won't mention any names but the two worst bows I had. were short brace heights and with a draw of 29 inches I would get a lot of flyers. I could not shoot them repeatable. I would get 2 12's and the a 5 off to the right. it sucked..


----------



## azArcher2 (Sep 20, 2005)

*bad bows*

Its kind of a toss up....

Martin Lynx, about 1994, fast but would jump out of my hand and fly about 10' down range, guess if the arrow didn't get them the bow would.

Golden Eagle, can't rember the bow name, shot this bow once, and WOW, kinda like WOW, hand shock, vibration YUCK!! it was just bad thought it was going to break, and LOuD!! 

PSE NOVA about 1987, blew apart on be in the midle of a 3D shoot. still have the scare on my hand from it, ouch. After 3 sets of limbs, all of which splinter and were almost to break i sold it.

However, LOVE MY BOWTEC!!!!!!!


----------



## Happyhunter2003 (Sep 22, 2005)

reflex growler (was not really that bad ) but it was the worst i have shot


----------



## SADBowhunter (May 23, 2005)

*Firebrand Technologies Intensity*

It was the worst bow that I have ever used. We couldn't tune it. It had failure after failure and finally broke completely all the while under warranty. It turned out the only thing worst than the bow was the service from Firebrand not honouring their warranty, they ended up stealing our money


----------



## OtisTee (May 15, 2004)

2001 PSE Quantum. That bow and I never could come to an understanding. After 4 months of of trying everything I could think of, I sold it to a friend who thinks it the best thing since sliced bread. He's still shooting it and won't ever consider getting rid of it. This just proves there is a reason for different styles of bows. Everyone is different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

PSE Maxis for me, I couldnt hit the broad side of a barn with it.


----------



## bocephus (Sep 22, 2005)

High Country TSS. Just would jump out of my hand. The speed though was incredible. 327 fps..........................


----------



## lenny288 (Sep 16, 2005)

Worst bow I ever shot was a PSE Whitetail express from Bass Pro. BPS got tired of me coming in with it. They bought it back and I am now shooting a Parker. Noticed only one negative for Parker bows. . .Hmmm


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

I cant belive you guys are bashing the superslam supreme. I had one in electric blue with #9 energy wheels and it was a shooter, Shot a mountain goat with the same bow. Let me tell you those chrome #9's could definitely catch a glare.

The worst? Lately I have tried to tune two different Alpine's the new 14 piece riser which is pretty cool, but for the life of me couldn't get the 2-5" high tears out of them.

one of the worst I ever had ws a Ultrtec with commandcam plus. When coupled with a dropaway I had a rough time with that bow.

I shot an Afterburner once. The string hit the pad of my hand.

The Backdraft was another bad one. The pockets were very poorly designed and wouldn't hold the limbs from tipping with the cable load.


----------



## RickyC (Jul 15, 2005)

Martin Firecat.


----------



## Arrow Smith (May 17, 2005)

Mine has to be the "high country line of bows" They were fast, they shot good, They exploded and cracked on a regular basis......I worked in a pro shop, ordered lots of parts......Sorry if you like them, just stating the facts


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I hate to say it (maybe I just had a bad one?)
Mathews Switchback shot good at first then the thing went down the drain. so I dumped her and now there is a new lady in town
Hoyt vipertec


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*Parker UL 31*

The only difference between a UL 31 firing in your hand and a hand-grenade going off in your hand is the shrapnel. But- what should ya expect from a bow that light?


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*rage*

the browning rage is the worst i have shoot but i still own it anyway.


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

PSE Nova Team Fitzgerald Model. It wasn't bad and was my first bow but everything I got after that was so much better.


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

Bought a Hoyt Magnatec awhile back and well...IT FRIGGIN BBBBLLLLLOOOOOWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## copterdoc (Oct 9, 2005)

Parker UL 31, 2001 model I think. Kicked like a mule and usually left my arm bleeding. It was shootable after I replaced the ridiculously high wrist grip, but I still hated it. I killed my first deer with it though.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Pronghorn Hunter*

Bear Pronghorn Hunter - early 80's. Had permiter weighted cams on both limbs, 55% let off and the 60-80lb limbs wouldnt go below 65#. center shot was a 1/4" into the side of the site window. kicked like jack hammer. it was fast for its era though.


----------



## bill40 (Oct 8, 2005)

*worst i had*

the worst i had was my first it was a bear whitetail hunter.....wouldnt tune or group worth a darn........sold it.......now i bought a 1990s hoyt fast flite super slam.....not bad...a bit heavy but shoots great...11/2 group at 25....itll kill the buck im watching so im happy......just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

The Very First Pse Durango That Came Out. That Bow Wouldn't Tune To Any Arrow.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

A used Indian with a wooden riser. Sprayed arrows all over. Thank God compounds have impoved.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Another vote for Jennings buckmasters man are those things bad and they still are today!!! also that carbon riser high country tssr i belive the name of it was JUNK


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Mathews Black Max


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Worst shooting bow you ever owned? Doesn’t matter, maybe you liked the bow but couldn’t get it to shoot. Maybe you hated it and couldn’t get it to shoot. Maybe a lack of confidence caused you to shoot it poorly. Everyone has a worst bow. What is yours?


Xi Extreme. This was one of the first bows with the Vectran stings, and it was blowing them off the bow faster than I could install them.

Dan


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

Fred Bear Code. Cams leaned and limbs split. Beyond that it was a pretty crappy excuse of a bow.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jennings air master :thumbs_do


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking back(a long time ) it was the first bow I shot, a solid fiberglass recurve with a plastic handle and no power at all, but at the time I thought it was wonderful. I soon found out different.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

Mid 80's PSE. Can't remember the name of the model but the darned thing kicked like a Missouri Mule. Got rid of it quick and vowed to never again own anything PSE made.


----------



## goldshy (Jun 12, 2002)

*worst bow*

said it before
bowman accu riser,swivel handle and all :thumbs_do


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

*Browning Bushmaster, camo-deluxe*

from Cabela's! Kicked like a sawed off shotgun and had about the same group and volume!


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

PSE Bruin.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Parker P.G. and PSE B.G.*

*Parker* "Premier Grade" it had so much handshock it made my hand sting (I could drive tacks with it though) a close second would be a *PSE* "Baby G Force" (dual cam) it was blazing fast, but I always thought it was going to explode, until one day it did. I have owned a bunch of good bows but these two sucked..........:thumbs_do


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

MATHEWS Q2XL it was the worst archery experience of my life ..


----------



## PSEjaws (Dec 7, 2004)

*Horizon*

there was a bow company back in the early to mid 90's that was trying to get started called HORIZON, man did this thing scream crappy.

it was a crazy bow, but i will say one thing that the riser was a little ahead of its time.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

sean said:


> MATHEWS Q2XL it was the worst archery experience of my life ..


wow this was one of the best shooting bows i have ever owned next to the bowtech constitution


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

the worst I have ever seen was an old mcpherson from the early 90's i assume...

That thing came out of tune every time I shot it.... and it just couldnt keep the arrow in the X

I thought I was just the worst archer ever until I bought a mathews signature and started robin hooding arrows left and right!!! 

It's amazing what a good bow will do fer ya...

It is great seeing that Mcpherson has made such a turn around!! I just bought a new bishop and cant wait to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## tothfngclw (Mar 16, 2005)

Hoyt Raptor split limb. End up with a flyer about every 10-12 shots. Had it a few months and traded (lost a lot on it) for a Hoyt Deviator with Carbon limbs. Same crap. Sold it and bought a Mathews Feathermax and I've been shooting Mathews every since.

When I bought my Feathermax the dealer also sold Oneida. I thought they were the sweetest drawing bow I've ever held in my hand. I bought my Dad a AeroForce for Christmas back in the mid 90's. We did everything we could to try and quiet it down. Used expandable foam in the limb pocket, mole hair under the string, limb savers the first year they came out. Great shooting bow, the old ones were just a little loud.


----------



## rztecshortdraw (Jul 8, 2004)

2001 Parker Hunter Mag, never could get it to group consistantly. No one else could either. Had a recoil that would make both of your legs twitch.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have to say, after four pages and a WHOLE LOT of different answers, I have to ask one question, guys. Was it the bow or a bad fit? Has everyone had a bow that just wouldn't shoot? Or has everyone had a bow THEY couldn't shoot? Or is it just everyone's idea of "the perfect bow" really is that different? Hmmmm.......


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)

I shoot Hoyt, more than likely allways will. But after two seasons my Ultrelite was finaly sold on Ebay. I could just not keep it in proper shooting form. It was like I had to move the sights at every shoot. My supertec has goten more trophies and I only adjust some thing if I get new cables or a string.


----------



## BC4Bowhunter (Aug 20, 2004)

Jennings Rackmaster:frusty: Kicked like a mule, loud and I couldn't get it to shoot consistently no matter what. Then I got a Hoyt and never looked back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

I have had 2.. an ultra tech with the cam an 1/2 system hit High low...

Pse shark with the rimfire cam> If you pulled into the limbs.. it was un-telling where it would hit.....


----------



## SteveR (Sep 18, 2002)

I would bet that 90% of the bows listed on this thread were either defective or weren't set up properly. Many of them are known to have been excellent shooters in the right hands.


----------



## lostdog (Nov 1, 2002)

Browning mirage I bought in 1990.


----------



## Diesel-Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

By far the worst-----The first Buckmaster
Followed closely by--Hign Country Four Runner

The Best-- High Country Max 4, that this was deadly accurate!:thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

SteveR said:


> I would bet that 90% of the bows listed on this thread were either defective or weren't set up properly. Many of them are known to have been excellent shooters in the right hands.


Or it is just a matter of "One man's meat is another man's poison". There is a reason there are hundreds of different bows on the market in all sorts of different limb, riser, and cam configurations.

For me the worst bow I had out-of-the-box was an Xi Premeire. The cable guard was so cheap and flimsy the string would actually wind up on the other side of it after most shots. I couldn't hit squat with that bow. However, after some re-engineering by my bow technician it went on to become a great 3d bow . . . even at only 255 fps. 

Otherwise, it's the UltraTec I own right now. I have 0 confidence in that bow. I've seen others shoot the exact same bow fine but that bow and I have a jaded history together (and a short future).


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mathews SQ32.


----------



## Hoyt1166 (Dec 17, 2005)

Pearson Venom


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

In the mid 1970's, I finally scratched together enough cash to buy a
new compound bow and retire my trusty pearson recurve.
The bow in question was a then new Browning Wasp, wood handled 
riser, very pretty bow for the time.The bow shot great until the third pull
of the string, at full draw the riser broke in half, I stood there in shock,
with strings, cables, wheels, and half a riser wrapped around head,neck,
and chest.I sent the bow back, they said the riser was cut wrong, and sent
me a new bow. I don,t know how the new one shot, we would need to ask
the guy at the pawn shop that I sold it to NIB.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

1) Mathews feather max
2) PSE G Force
3) Browning AfterBurner

Just a few that stick out in my mind that for me were like a really bad date.


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

Worst - PSE Fireflight!
Best - Mathews SQ2


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*worst bow*

mathews z-max ,devastated!!


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*worst bow*

after back surgery...got a PSE Nova onecam. Trying to sight it in...10-15 shots; then no group or even same side of paper. Not certain if me or the bow... 
After several frustrating attempts to sight in...concluded the axles were bent.
Ordered new ones. PSE sent 6 sets...:angry: each was good for around 20 shots prior to bending. PSE said they had problem with soft axles. After the 4th. set; I gave the brand new bow away. :secret: The pro shop then also ended sales of any PSE. Why didn't they fix the problem? Sure free axles was a nice guesture...but a good set would have been even better.
I worked in a plant where I had access to a heat treat process. When I gave bow away...it had a harder set of axles in it.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

*Z-light*

Matthews Z-light, hated the grip and all the torque that came with it. Still don't understand guys that spend $700 on a bow and take the handle off as soon as you get home. Just buy a Hoyt!


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Never really had a bad bow but the hardest to shoot for me was the Outback. I really think that it was a setup problem and not the bow. I have a Switchback and a Legecy now and love them both. I had a FeatherMax that never got below third in a 3D tournament. No I am not that good they were just small tournaments and I shot the Hunter class. HCA machine supreme was the hardest to maintain.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

XI Velocity Extreme -biggest P.O.S. I ever owned.


----------



## hespo (Dec 30, 2005)

pse baby g


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Browning Pheonix,, Nice to look at but WOW talk about shock!!!!:thumbs_do


----------



## nock1 (Oct 3, 2003)

It's been said before but .........Jennings Buckmaster.......it was a total piece of crap. Thank goodness I was able to get rid of it.


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

I would have to say what ever bow I shot in Hight school in freshman gym class stank pretty bad (Or could it have been me? Surely not  )
But as far as compounds my first was a Browning, I'm not sure what model and I've improved bows twice since then so I guess it would have been the worst shooting bow I've had, but since it got me started I guess that's not all bad


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a PSE Millennium that I have been fighting with for years. The arrows fishtail, groups are huge and the thing never has shot right since the day I bought it. I have tried everything under the sun to get it tuned to specs, but no matter what I do it is still way off.

Automan


----------



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

*worst bow*

The one i have now ...... :thumbs_do


----------



## bowhunt101 (Jun 2, 2005)

*browningxcellerator....,,,,.....*

Im gunna have to say the BrowningXcellerator I had before I got my MathewsClassic, I liked the bow perty good but something went wrong with it every other day therefore I could not keep in practice and couldnt get it to shooting the way I wanted....,,,,........-tim


----------



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

fmf said:


> martin impala


Killed a lot of deer with this one.. Too bad you didn't like it.. My brother-in-law now owns it and keeps killing deer with it! YMMV..:wink:


----------



## bugsplat (Jan 15, 2006)

Worst Bow for me was the *CSS Single Cam* Horrible design horrible bow!!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Darton "little john" never got a deer with that bow...but It could have been me :embara: ..but it really did suck :wink:


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

That would be my second bow: a Jennings Buckmaster. I think that the bow was ok but the grip was terrible and the drawstop aswell. converted it to a Martin one cam after the drawstop had dug a deep trench in the cam, slide type drawstop instead of screw-in. phuu good ridance LOL.

Magnus


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*the worst*

has to be the Onida, talk about junkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Mine was a 1986? Darton 500mc,,,,,, If you guys remember that far back It was the first bow that eliminated the teardrop cable ends on speed bows. It was fast . It is why I bought it and it spit a whopping 280 or so. But after shooting it a while and snapping off a couple of stabs and sights from the high shock .......It decided enough was enough and slapped me in the fore head at full draw with the top limb and continued to lacerate my forearm with the new cable ends...... It was with out a doubt the biggest pile of a bow I ever spent money on.....It is why I am not all that hot for composite limbs on maxed out camed speed bows...


----------



## Kneedragginzx10 (Nov 16, 2005)

PSE Triton. horrible shock and the least forgiving bow I have ever shot/owned. I got a deal on it, so I bought it... I did kill some critters w/ it, but it just wasnt consistant. Heck, my old Golden Eagle pro Evolution was more accurate than that 2003 Triton..


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

worst shooting bow......toss up between the 

BT pro38.
hoyt cybertec.

may have been me but could not group at all.....
best was the mathews ultra 2...should have never got rid of it.....


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

:thumbs_do McPhearson Terminator II. It had a 5 inch brace height, reflex riser, hard cam and about 60% let off. It tore holes in shirt and jacket sleeves. If you gripped it so it wouldn't slap your arm it twisted in your hand and you couldn't hit anything.


----------



## parkerpower (Jan 10, 2006)

lenny288 said:


> Worst bow I ever shot was a PSE Whitetail express from Bass Pro. BPS got tired of me coming in with it. They bought it back and I am now shooting a Parker. Noticed only one negative for Parker bows. . .Hmmm


i'm with lenny here, i had a PSE fireflight 33, hated it. got a parker extreme ultralite 31 now i shoot great.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Baby G and Hypertec.

Hated them both equally even though there was nothing wrong with either bow. I just couldn't shoot them accurately.


----------



## Shaft (Mar 24, 2004)

Martin Maverick 3D >>>>>>


----------



## dominator (Jan 2, 2004)

*04 Ultraelite*

I owned an 04 Ultraelite w/ LX limbs, and I could not shoot that bow to save my life. I hated to sell it because it was so beautiful, but it only made it one month before I lost a bundle.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

*Martin*

Phantom fuzion, Couldn't get consostent day to day groups and It was like a bomb going off everytime I shot......


----------



## swoosh (Nov 7, 2005)

Paker UltraLite Pro 38 I can still feel in vibrate in my sleep


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

*PSE MACH X hands down*

I traded for a new pse mach x. It was without a doubt the worst bow ive ever shot, and i have had a ton of different bows. One of the best shooting bows i have ever had ( and still have) was the older diamond widowmaker with the carbon riser. Im shooting a mathews sq2 now that has a switchback xt cam and it shoots great.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

For me it was the Hoyt Cyber tec, I tried to shoot that bow for two years but turned out I just couldn't shoot that geomentry. 
I gave the bow to a friend for a 100 dollars and he adjusted to his draw length and shot it lights out.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Mathews LX...


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hoyt AlphaTec Redline. Couldnt get straight arrow flight no matter what I did to it. Converted it to two cams later.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

For me it is a dead tie:

First was a browning I want to say pro 600 from about 1983 or so. It was their top of the line bow at the time I fought that bow for 2.5 years and never could get it to shoot. Know a lot of people that could shoot that bow, I just wan't one of them.

Next a late 90's (99 I think) PSE Mach 9 another top of the line bow. There was nothing wrong with it, but every arrow I ever shot throught that bow was a struggle. I tried everything to make that bow work, finally I essentially gave it away to someone interested in starting in archery. I hope they had better luck with it than I did...


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

*PSE Baby-G*

It was terrible.I couldn't get a 20 yard pin sighted in because it would put it behind the riser out of sight Terrible design.


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

mathews outback for sure.


----------



## ezrider3 (Aug 9, 2005)

That's not a toss up!!! Mathews wins hands down as the worst. They survive on their advertising. If you have the right advertising you can sell almost anything.
Just my opinion!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

For me I have to say HCA, High Country Archery. 
Dont get me wrong, it didnt blow up or shoot too terribly.....

I had the HCA 4 Runner and the Carbon 4 Runner Extreme Pro. 
Both boths were expensive, rated at over 315 IBO and shot worse, were louder, and more in-accurate than my Fred Bear Epic Xtreme Rated at 305 IBO. 

I was and still am dissapointed in HCA


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Close race between 2!*

Tied between 2, Golden Eagle Formula 1 Turbo, and Oregon Black Knight!! Both were terrible!! That Black Allen was my first bow!! I loved that old bow! LOL!!! Killed my first deer with that bow!


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I had a FBT intensity that shot pretty good but it cratered on me. so I had them replace it with their newest bow the Colorado. WHAT A PIECE OF CRAP It was heavy and unbalanced and not very well machined. I never could get it to shoot.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Close 3rd.!!*

Matthews Q2-XL, was a close 3rd. That bow shot great, in the valley! If you were a creeper, you would love it! But it definately did not like back tension!!! Could not pull into it at all!! If you did it would spray em everywhere!! Just about killed my confidence! The bow had great Spec's, to be a shooter! But it sure wasn't for me!!


----------



## cityhunter (Oct 20, 2006)

*Worst*

Mathews outback!


----------



## johnnybravo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

*the absolute worst*

jennings quasar el that bow would not shoot any arrow produced


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

As I grew I figured it out. It wasnt the bow that sucked, it was me


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

worst bow i ever shot was a browning afterburner. my buddy bought it used a couple years ago and paid way too much. i spent huge time tuning that thing. finally got it to shoot good for me but had to put the ATA long and brace short. tried everything and for some reason, this was the only way to get it to shoot. draw was too long for me but it works for my buddy. slaps the heck out of him with that short brace height however


----------



## jdarcher1 (Jul 10, 2006)

PSE Mach X and the Diamond Justice for me.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

jkkfam89 said:


> As I grew I figured it out. It wasnt the bow that sucked, it was me


 Exactly right! Please don't take that the wrong way....but I figured that out also.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoyt spectra 5000.
Was ment to be the hot thing at the time.
I only had it two weeks,I shot a couple of rounds at my club an told the creep/dealer I bought it from that it didn't feel right, an it made a creaking noise as it got to full draw.
He made some lame excuse about it settling in,an as I was knew to compounds I belived him.
The following week I had two deer hear that creaking noise an depart the scene before my arrow got to them....then the thing blew up. 
The dealer messed me about for months before I got real P,,,,ed an demanded my money back.
Never had any time for Hoyts since.
I know their good bows, but That one left a very bad taste.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Bear Whitetail Hunter. got one brand new for xmas. about 29years ago. man im old.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Worst shooting bow I ever shot was a Mathews Z-Max... extremely critical!!!


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

Worst - Mathews Switchback (Non XT). Fifth Mathews I've owned and it's the only one that's drove me nuts tuning - have an XT and it shoots great.

Best - I had a Jennings Sonic 300 made in the early 90's that I loved. Wasn't fast but was always on target. Sold it about 6 years ago and the guy who has it still kills deer with it every year.


----------



## Rossman (Feb 18, 2006)

*Worst shooting bow*

The worst shooting bow for me was the Browning Illusion. I couldn't hit anything with that bow.


----------



## LUVDEMBUCKS (Oct 21, 2006)

Id have to say my worst bow ever was a PSE f2 maxis,absolutely the worst bow Ive ever owned


----------



## LUVDEMBUCKS (Oct 21, 2006)

Id have to say my worst bow ever was a PSE f2 maxis,absolutely the worst bow Ive ever owned.
The best bow I own is a trx32.I took the switchback challenge and I could not get consistent groupings at all...


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

x-cutter said:


> I cant belive you guys are bashing the superslam supreme. I had one in electric blue with #9 energy wheels and it was a shooter, Shot a mountain goat with the same bow. Let me tell you those chrome #9's could definitely catch a glare.
> 
> The worst? Lately I have tried to tune two different Alpine's the new 14 piece riser which is pretty cool, but for the life of me couldn't get the 2-5" high tears out of them.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this one right here. I own one. One thing that helped was storing it with the cable guard turned so as not to add torque. Now get this, the limb pockets are back! (hyperlite), with up turned edges to stop this (doesn't work)


----------



## bowhuntTuT (Jun 25, 2006)

*worst bow*

bear whitetail in the early 70s i thought it was the best thing since sliced bread bought it for 75.00 ,,,wow we have come a long way


----------



## bowhuntTuT (Jun 25, 2006)

maybee-r said:


> Bear Whitetail Hunter. got one brand new for xmas. about 29years ago. man im old.


me too i guess we are old as dirt


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

switchback xt never could shoot that bow


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Browning BackDraft


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Mathews Black max 2, It was a wrist skinning bow. I had to work at it to be accurate with it. I didnt like the grip on it. Other than that it was a fast bow, just didnt fit my form. If I had it to do all over again I would of bought the Switchback.
Now the best one i've ever owned, Id have to say the martin Scepter 3, forgiving and deadly accurate. A close second my 06 slayer x-tream, once I got the issues with the cams fixed and got over my case of target panic, induced by haveing the damn thing come apart on me at full draw, its a fast accurate bow. And you cant beat Martins customer service.


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

*red-ranger* said:


> never owned one but the worst shooting bow to me was an Onidea


My first bow was an Oneida Eagle Was too LOUD! too long, and just too difficult to deal with. After shooting for 10+ years now I will not even consider a bow with that limb set up! Sorry Monster guys!


----------



## NEPAbowhunter (May 29, 2004)

Hoyt Flashpoint.


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

York. Vicious recoil. Unless you had meaty hands it would hurt to shoot it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Mathews Conquest III

It was the first year they made the Con III. 
I still to this day don't have any idea what was wrong with that bow!!!!!! Maybe a lemon!!!! Wouldn't group in a pie plate at 20 yards!!!!

The Con II had was sweet though!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PSE Firestorm Lite, man when I upgraded to an Outback the next season, I thought "where was my head when I made that decision?"


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

HOYT X-TEC ! I just could not get any consistant groups with the one I had, know matter what I changed or tried.

FF


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

alpine sidewinder hands down the worst bow I have ever shot. Mike


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

Darton SL8000, Wood Riser. It wasn't terrible, It just wasn't a good choice of the bows I've owned.


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

my worst bow was a pse baby g-force short brace hieght bows are not for me. my bestfriend says hands down the mathews conquest 2 hands down he paid about seven hundred for it brand new won some 3D shoots, killed some nice deer with it . now its stuck in a closet . we shoot and hunt together and i havent seen that bow in about three years . to tell you the truth i dont think hes eveer really given me a reason why . i think i will have to bring that up


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Mcpherson 3-d Dream.


I had 2 when I was a staff shooter for local archery dealer.
One was black and camo with round wheels and was dead on (probably one of the top 3 Ive owned) shot 287fps @5gpp

the other was red and silver with hard cams. just a bout the time you thought you were real close to getting it tuned it would just start kicking arrows everywhere. Wouldnt maintain nock position , tiler ect after sending it in for limbs 3 times and cams once I told Mcpherson just keep it. I finished season with the round wheel bow with no issues. go figure??

I was still shooting the round wheel Mcpherson when I bought my Mathews


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*Worst Bow*

Jennings Speed Master. Id Have To Resight It In Every Time I Shot It.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

FallFever said:


> HOYT X-TEC ! I just could not get any consistant groups with the one I had, know matter what I changed or tried.
> 
> FF


Same here,no matter what i tried or changed the thing would not shoot for me,The guy i sold it to shoots it very well,and he got it cheap.lol!:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*dual cam bow out of time!*

Before I got the bow in time. It was a headack!

True dual cam bow. Once in time it was unstopable. Just ask my friends? LOL!


----------



## semobow (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't know what model it was but I know it was a Browning. It was the first bow I owned, it had a wooden riser and solid fiberglass limbs. What a piece of junk!!!!!


----------



## UpprIaOutftters (Jun 13, 2006)

Hoyt Alph-Tec.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

I've owned PSE, Hoyt, Martin, Mathews and another brand that's out of business and I forget the name. Without hesitation - a Martin Fury.


----------



## homanmatt1 (May 2, 2006)

*worst bow i ever shot*

the worst bow i ever shot, by far was a hoyt trykon, it drew like a bear and was very touchy to shoot, it was horrible, i almost wanted to quit shooting untill i got my matthews conquest -3 what a diffrence, this bow is awsome.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

pse sidewinder


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

High Country Machine Supreme for me. It is tied with the Hight Counry Z-Force. I could not shoot either one of those bows!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I had a Jennings single cam, I can't remember the model, but it was around 1995 / 6. The thing was brutal. It was so harsh to shoot that in the end I ripped a tendon in my left shoulder and had to take a couple of years off archery.

I waited weeks and weeks for it to arrive, and the worse thing of all it was.....PURPLE


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

I can't remember the name of the bow, but it was a Browning from the early 90's.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

The worst bow for me was a continential olympus.
It wasn't a bad bow just lacked speed and a quality finish.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I shot what I thought was going to be something similar to the Mathews SB. That was the Browning Illusion.......that was one of the loudest bow I ever shot......truely an "illusion" and I did not buy it I ended up with the Diamond Black Ice.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*worst bow*

pse mojo


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

*Worst shooting bow*

I don't know that I have had a worst shooting bow. Early in my archery career I had a few poorly tuned bows and really wanted to blame the bow


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*worst bow*

reflex extreme cable guard broke 7 times once broke and came thru cables and strings cutting them swelled my right eye almost shut.


----------



## Wonderboy (May 17, 2004)

Matthews Switchback.........sorry fella's.:embara:


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Alpine Mustang...loudest, no shootinest bow I ever owned


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

kidnutso said:


> Not too many on here old enough to remember this one probably. I guess I'm giving away my age  , but the worst shooting bow I ever owned was the original Allen compound. Wooden riser, limbs that were about 3/4" square, and it looked like it had sheet metal on the end of the limbs where the wheels were attached. But at the time, I think it could still shoot better than me.
> 
> It was a model like the one 2nd from the bottom.


First bow I ever owned! Gave me the bug! I got it from a friend, that bow sucked but it got me started.


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

Firebrand Technologies bow..model Discovery! That bow just sucked!


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

sean said:


> MATHEWS Q2XL it was the worst archery experience of my life ..


just bought a drenalin just to see if they could redeem themselves


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Worst Bow owned*

Mathews MQ32, I couldn't hit a bull elephant standing at point blank range with that bow, absolutely the worst bow I ever shot.


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Aero force.*

I had an Oneida Aero Force and it blew up on me a few times. I hate that bow.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

1st Shot Junior Archery Set.

I could CHUCK the bow and arrows farther than they could ever shoot.
Sometimes I just pick it up, dry fire it about 50 times, and throw it into the back of the shed.
Worst 20 bucks I ever spent, but it got me into the sport, at least.


----------



## 2LungKing (Aug 11, 2005)

*.*

Martin cougar 2000 2001 model cable slide bar kept moving the thing ate up strings because of this


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

PSE NOVA could not get that thing to hit the same place twice let alone with in 6" of each other. Traded it for a PSE BEAST (pro version) and that bow shot very well untill I discovered Hoyt.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

McPherson Eliminator


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Browning Boss Mantis [I think the names right] actually came apart on a shot at a deer actually didnt completely blow untill second shot 1st one I heard a twang didnt take time to look cam expolded on second shot looked then


----------



## eshorebwhntr (Feb 1, 2007)

*Unfortunately.....*

Hoyt Trykon.....was promised it would be the "do it all" bow.....needless to say, it wasn't. Shot field point pretty well, was quiet with little vibration, but getting broadheads to fly was a pain.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had some crappers over the years, lol....
Jennings Buckmaster "the 1st version"= this bow sucked, never felt right to me and I never could get it to shoot worth a darn.
TrykonXL= Draw cycle sucked, couldnt keep the thing in tune from one week to the next.
Elite E500=I dont know if it was me or the bow but it was one of the most inconsistant shooting bows I've owned...It was stupid fast but I couldnt shoot it. I either hit exactly what I was aiming at or missed it by a mile. Didnt matter if it was at 20yds or 80yds, I couldnt shoot 6 arrows into a bag target in a tight group and never could get the damn thing to walkback tune exactly right.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

My worst was a wooden riser BenPearson that was also my first bow.Next in line was 99 Browning Omni Burner ok bow,bad limbs 5 sets in 5yrs.


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

who dug this old post up? it was started in 2005!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2006)

PSE thunderbolt...and a mathews outback...couldn't shoot either worth a crap


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

I can honestly say I have never owned a bad shooting bow. When I started shooting way back in the day I started out w/ a Bear Kodiak Special. Had a Proline. Some Hoyts, and now iam shooting A Mathews Ultra 2. When I bought my Ultra 2 they told me I might regret it and that it might be to tough for me to tame. I told them I will tame it. Yes its a little wild but I like it that way. And the best part about this bow it keeps killing deer. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## oldkuntryboy (Jul 2, 2007)

mine was an old indian that i got when i was like 14, it was 4 or 5 years old then i bought one for me and one for my dad one had regular wheels and one had cams both shot like crap both of them wound up in the garbage


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the worst one for me would have to be a High Country Formula 3-D. It was fast but any arrows shot over 20 yards were all over the place. I just couldn't tune the POS. The 2nd worst bow was a PSE Carrera. I couldn't keep limbs on this bow and then the riser broke !!!


----------



## bowhunterboy14 (Jul 8, 2007)

Josh Michaelis said:


> Mathews Switchback :wink:


true that, my dads a mathews man and i LOVE HOYT





*HOYT BABY*


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

A toss up between the High Country Safari and the Diamond Liberty.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

I think I responded to this thread a few years ago.....but without a doubt the worst shooting bow I ever owned was one of the original buckmasters.

It was horrible, it vibrated so bad that my hand would be bright red and numb after a dozen shots or so. The worst part about it was that my father, who worked his tail off in the coal mines, bought 1 for me and 1 for my brother for Christmas. I always felt horrible that he spent his hard earned dollars on a piece of crap like that.

I remember calling Bear/Jennings because when me and my brother compared our bows, there were obvious differences in them even though they were 1 serial number different. For example, the set screws that help keep the limb bolts from backing out, my limb bolt was almost ready to pop through the right side of the riser whereas my brothers limb bolt was in the center of the riser. Because the limbs where not screwed straight into my riser I had no fletching clearance. The guy just told me to put some washers under the swing arm cable guard to try to push the cables out farther....


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hoyt Razortec for me I don't know why but I just could not hit any thing with that bow.


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Now I am not bashing here but the worst shooting bow that I have ever owned was the Bowtech Blacknight Dually II. It was the most unforgiving bow to shoot. It would take me a month and a half just to get into shape to shoot it. Glad I got rid of that bow.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

PSE Baby-G...yuck!!!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

mathews Outback. I just didn't ever get comfortable with it. Hated it.


----------



## bob101 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mathews Switchback. Never liked it, wound up owning it about a month. Didn't understand what all the hype was about. Shoot Ok I guess, noise was pretty low but of course it had a pound of rubber hanging off of it in various places it should be. For the same price I thought there were better bows out there.


----------



## homanmatt1 (May 2, 2006)

*worst bow*

3 years ago cabelas had a thing going that you could get a PL-1 AND SHOOT IT 30 days and if your not satisfied , you could return it and get your money back - no questions asked. i got it on a saturday and loved the way it looked- it was a single cam. it couldnt shoot a group better than 2 inches at 20 yards - forget about shooting at futher distances, i tried everything to get this bow to shoot with no avail - 2 inches was its BEST - not even close to good enough, i returned it on sunday and monday bought a bowtech pro-40 single cam, my shooting went back to normal and i was slapping arrows at 40 yards again, SO MUCH FOR THINKING A 30 DAY SATISFACTION GAURINTE MEANT THE BOW HAD TO BE GOOD-- WRONG-- JUNK


----------



## triple b (Oct 14, 2005)

Mathews Ultra 2


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

The Reflex Express. It was low as molasses and felt like a joybuzzer in your hand. I struggled with that p.o.s. for 3 years till I found my first BowTech. That was a match made in heaven!!


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

05 PSE preadtor with the NRG cam. It was a tank to break over and i pulled a tendon in my shoulder shooting it. It got rid of it right after that!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> I think the worst one for me would have to be a High Country Formula 3-D. It was fast but any arrows shot over 20 yards were all over the place. I just couldn't tune the POS. The 2nd worst bow was a PSE Carrera. I couldn't keep limbs on this bow and then the riser broke !!!


That was a Golden Eagle Formula 3-D and not a High Country.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*whisper creek innovator*

i had the bow for just over one season and it shot fine for the first half of when i had it and then every time i shot it i was shooting low and left and just thought it was the sight but come to find out it was the bow it just had to many moving parts that you had to keep up on. great bow smooth and really quiet but it was so hard after a while to keep it shooting accuratly.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Bear Code. Not the new one, The old one about 41"ATA. Probably not the bows fault. Picked it up at ------ (box store) and they set me up with a 29" bow, at least an inch too long, the peep sight was way off, the rest was no where near center, and they told me just because I could pull back 70#s that I should shoot that weight. First compound bow. Second bow was a Switchback and I thought I died and went to heaven. *I'm still in heaven!*


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

BowTech Black Knight 2 :zip: 

Not so much a terrible shooting bow, but it sure was in my hands! :wink:

I could not hit a bulls arse with a bass fiddle with that thing. Very unforgiving bow to me, I sure did miss quick though!:embara:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Mathews*

I shot a Mathews OutBack 1 season. Could not keep that thing in tune. I probably could have changed out the string but I shouldn't have to when spending $700 on a bow.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

Hoyt trykon hands down


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

i've owned 5 martin's since i've started hunting 15 years ago and didn't have a problem shooting any of them.


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

EVOTEK impact ! without a doubt the worst I have ever come across. The limbs were 8 lb different from each other  and they shifted over 3/4" at the limb tips after 10 shots. Threw it away. Waste of time trying to deal with evotek. The others I was sent were just as bad.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

I have commented on this one before-

The Continetal Denali X from about 13 years ago. A super thin riser with carbon/fiberglass limbs and real hard cams. This thing had cam lean that just got worse and worse, it was untuneable, nearly unshootable and definately unkeepable. 

I bought it from a dealer who was going out of business...........thankfully Continental lasted about as long.

What a piece of crap.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

1985-6,,,,who really cares,Hoyt Spectra 5000.
Blew up in my face at full draw two weeks after I bought it.
Spent the rest of the day in hospital having my face sewn up.
Couldn't shoot that to save me self afterwards.:wink:


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Darton Executive. After 60 arrows you lost the feeling in your bow hand from the vibration. That thing threw fliers worse than my paper boy.


----------



## BowTech Knight (Apr 15, 2006)

there was 2 for me. XI target model, and the astro from the 80's


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

PSE Thunder Flight


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

t


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

2004 Bowtech Pro 40 with the freedom cam


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

HCA 4 - Runner Extreme. 
4 sets of limbs in a month and a half, and the bottom limbs on the fourth set blew at full draw . The bow was in warranty / transport longer than it was in my hands.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I may get slammed for saying this. But the Ross 334 has been my worst. Not that they dont build good bows but i just couldnt get comfortable with it. Plus it was lacking in the speed dept. I kepp it for about a week and traded it to a Hoyt Vulcan. And now life is good


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

*easy pick*

A freakin Mathews Q-2, It was my first serious bow and I wanted for it on order for 6 months. In the four years I owned it i could never hold a group. Got a Hoyt and buddy, let the games begin! HOYT all the way!


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

BROWNING AFTERBURNER worst piece of crap I've ever owned


----------



## shilo (May 16, 2006)

I just quickly scrolled through 5 pages of this thread and found 5 votes for BROWNING AFTERBURNER. I'm not the only one who thought it was the worst piece of crap they ever owned.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Oneida Aeroforce...from the late eighties or early nineties. It drew nicely, and it was fast, but it was totally unforgiving to even the slightest flaws in form. If I shot it when my hair wasn't combed, I couldn't get it to group. Plus, it sounded like a 22 bullet going off when I shot it. After about a year a limb split (tho credit where credit is due, Oneida replaced it free of charge). I finally gave it away. It might have been a good bow in the hands of an expert, who didn't care about noise, but for me it was brutal. Plus, I paid the unheard of price of 400 dollars for it! Can you imagine???


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

I cant really say I have ever owned a bow that didnt shoot well.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Tn10point said:


> I may get slammed for saying this. But the Ross 334 has been my worst. Not that they dont build good bows but i just couldnt get comfortable with it. Plus it was lacking in the speed dept. I kepp it for about a week and traded it to a Hoyt Vulcan. And now life is good


I'm not gonna slam you, I just wanted to say that I have a 334, and it's great for me. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

probably my bear black bear..my first compound though


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

for me the worst shooting bow for me was everymathews i have shot. their upper end target bows made me scream everytime i shot it because of the jump and vibration and i just wasn't consistant with their hunting bows. they are very smooth and quiet but all of them that i shot if i didn't do everything 100% perfect every time it did not hit anywhere near where it was supposed to. arrows flew great and the bow tuned fine. me and mathews are just two totally different subjects.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

05 switchback,my first mathews,what a dissapointment.


----------



## n2threeD (Jul 15, 2007)

XI Flatliner and an Oregon Black Knight. String stretch, short brace height, and bad grips.


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

bowtech black night might as well put your finger in a light socket


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Martin cougar with that pearly white plastic grip. ukey:


----------



## Xcrazy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Hands down parker*

The parker ultra 31. it had the worst wall ever. on second thought it had no wall.


----------



## ScottyD (Jul 16, 2007)

PSE silverhawk. Those things should be banned based on their design alone, but mine had an original string that crept and crept and crept. i replaced it with fastflight which fixed that, but it was as noisy as hell and never grouped. Terrible bow, and to think they still sell them :S


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ScottyD said:


> PSE silverhawk. Those things should be banned based on their design alone, but mine had an original string that crept and crept and crept. i replaced it with fastflight which fixed that, but it was as noisy as hell and never grouped. Terrible bow, and to think they still sell them :S


That's the lowest end bow they make... I mean...it's got delrin wheels... Think you expecting a little much out of that $99 bow?


----------



## ScottyD (Jul 16, 2007)

ZarkSniper said:


> That's the lowest end bow they make... I mean...it's got delrin wheels... Think you expecting a little much out of that $99 bow?


Nah, another gent in the club im at owned one too, his wasnt so bad, but still not amazing. For that money, it was a terrible choice, i should have looked at the second hand market.


----------



## jeeperforlife (Jun 20, 2007)

Jennings SpeedStar. I shot it good enough, but it wasnt fun to shoot at all.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

A Herters compound


----------



## OzarkConceptBOW (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmmmm well I have had really great bows so none are the worst my oldest is a MARTIN cougar


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Mathews Legacy

Had it set-up for a specialized hunt with 750 Gr. arrows. Worked great. Would NOT shoot "normal" 408 Gr. arrows worth a crap. Traded it for a deposit on a hunt for the following year.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My old 46"ata, 8.5" BH bow used t bite my arm all the time. Long ATA bows are supposed to be more accurate, but this beast was simply horrible.

It was a Crusader Excel. I think it was made by Barnett in the late 1980's. State of the Art then is now exceeded in a PSE Nova SU!


----------



## dartdrew (Oct 17, 2007)

parker trailblazer, and a mathews fx2, they are probaly good bows but i personely did not like either, both are good companies and make good products though, i had tighter groups with the dartons i was shooting.


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Mathews Ovation was the worst bow I've ever owned. Loud and slow at least mine was.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I am not bashing any bow copany here, but I have a tie between........


Rytera Bullet X and Martin Pantera - HATED both. I would rather have my old Prowler Mag than either of those two bows!


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a toss up between a York CNC, Darton 30MX, or Bear Alaskan.


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

I had a Martin Cougar Magnum that I hated more and more every time I shot it.


----------



## DMcGX (Jan 20, 2004)

Martin makes great bows, but the Razor X with Nitrous X cams just didn't work for me. I loved my Scepter II with the fury x cams, but just couldn't get the Razor X to shoot good for me.

Dave


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry, but it is the hoyt trykon for me


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

My old Black Bear II, mind you it wasn't tuned or setup properly, but i doubt that would have made a lot of difference to it's performance anyway !

Woody


----------



## bowhunter79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll probably get slammed for this one but the worst shooting bow I have owned has been an 06' Hoyt Ultratec:embara: I bought it used on here and I could not get it to shoot an arrow right to save my life! It had a WICKED tear through paper no matter what I did, and trust me, I tried EVERYTHING! It was the best looking bow I have owned, it had the inferno pattern and it was awesome but what good was it if I couldnt hit anything? I would probably buy another Hoyt though, they make a nice bow.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

years ago...liberty vft. I hated the draw. and went through 2 sets of limbs in a year. got rid of that wallet killer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

PSE shark with rimfire cam..... Most loved it.. the shark hated me..


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My first and worst bow was a PSE Polaris (older model)...riser not cut out for fletching clearence so it got slapped like a red headed step child everytime I shot it. To make things worse, I had one of those dorky plastic stick on arrow rest and shot with my fingers. A 16" group a 30 yds was OK with me, that was back in about 1989 or so, now I have improved to a 14" group at 30yds


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

*I don't know what it was*

I was about 16 and I bought this bow at a yard sale and it was black and had two wheels and it may have been an Indian. It had one cable that served as the shooting string also. Thats right, you shot off of a metal cable. And the recurves and long bows shot faster than this thing.


----------



## jst msd (Dec 4, 2006)

pse g-fource


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

hoyt super slam


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 7, 2006)

2005 High Country Carbon 4 Runner. Biggest pile of crap I've ever owned! The "armor" stuff on the limbs started flaking off, and the cam lean was so bad the serving on the bottom was only good for about 100 shots. Felt like it was going to hit the target before the arrow did too.

Two different pro shops couldn't fix the cam lean, so I sent it back to get the cam and the "armor" fixed. It came back from HCA the same way I sent it, cam lean just as bad and the "armor" still flaking off, but with a new serving on the bottom. Yay!!!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Worst*

I would have to say Jennings Buckmaster, that bow was a treat, terrible I had two of them they basically fell apart on me bent my stabilizer and rattled my sight lose all the time. I sent the last one to Jennings factory and they gave me my money back. I didnt like the Mathews Ultra 2 either very difficult to control. Those two stand out the most as worst bows I've owned.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Well they make good stuff ... But my UltraMax was hard for me to shoot ... I killed a buck with it but it was a miracle


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

azgreywolf32 said:


> It has to be a Jennings Forked Lightning I bought from a friend, (who is no longer a friend) a long time ago. I would swear on a stack of Bibles that it would NOT shoot 2 arrows the same way!! The rest was ok, the string was ok, but geez if that bow wouldn't shoot the same way twice in a row.
> 
> 
> :shade:



Couldn't agree more. I was a young pup then, and just about gave up archery forever! If I could put three arrows in a pie plate at 12 yards, it was a good round!


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> High Country Supreme. Something was seriously wrong with that bow.


youve got my vote !!!, actually the xi flatliner was probably just as bad.


----------



## Huntarcher (Jul 21, 2004)

*martin fury single cam*

martin fury single cam is the worse bow I ever owned


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Learned a lot...*

from the Hoyt Superslam. It wasn't a horrible bow, but it was slow, the grip was bad news, I had a limb crack, bearings seize, and cam lean. I learned that year what *HYPE* was all about with the archery industry. It is even worse today. I can still remember the ads. "Chuck Adams says this is the best, most forgiving bow he has ever shot." Then, one year later, he was saying the same thing about the new Hoyt Superstar! At least now, I know enough to keep bows that shoot well until I'm sure a newer one can do as well or better.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mathews A7 

No I am not saying the bow was bad....but for ME that was the worst shooting bow I have ever owned. We didn't get along.:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Browning Pro 600. Owned it for less than a month!  Jennings Buckmaster is a VERY close second. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

*Sadly, I have to agree.*



jkkfam89 said:


> Sorry, but it is the hoyt trykon for me


After reading through many of the posts, I got to reminiscing about all the bows I have owned. Started out in the early 90's with an XI Silverhawk. Sweet little bow. Then goes, Golden Eagle Pro Formula 3-D, Pierson Stryker, Hoyt MagnaTec, Hoyt VorTec, Mathews Outback, Ovation, UltraTec, to my current Trykon. 

I just wonder how my first three bows would have performed with all the Sims vibration control products on the market today. Would like to try the Stryker out with the extreme mini's, stick on limb savers, enhancer 2000, leeches, an STS system, and some WC or other custom string. Also with a drop away and some Axis arrows.


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

*By Far..*

X force


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Mine was a 04 Hoyt Ultratec. Hoyt makes some nice bows but for some reason I couldn't get that thing to tune and shoot a group for the life of me.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

*Worst Bow?*

It is a toss up for me between an Olympus compound I had many years ago and the Elite Envy I just got rid of....


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*???????????*



Brown Hornet said:


> Mathews A7
> 
> No I am not saying the bow was bad....but for ME that was the worst shooting bow I have ever owned. We didn't get along.:embara:


I still remember a post by you a while back. You told about shooting a Hoyt, and the way you described your shooting, I'd have never put the thing down. Then you said you took one shot with the A7 and you knew it was the bow for you. (At least it went something like that.) Something must have happened later that you disliked a whole lot.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Another vote for the Trykon...made me switch from Hoyt to Bowtech


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

have to say 1992 PSE Thunderflight Express.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Huntarcher said:


> martin fury single cam is the worse bow I ever owned


2nd that, I forgot I ever had that pile of ____!


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mathews Outback!!!!


----------



## Croaker1973 (Dec 19, 2006)

mathews lx


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

the 2003 protec i've been trying to sell for months , and the problem isn't the bow but the shooter [and the fact the bow has cams rather than wheels].


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

The Drenalin hands down. That bow was horrible, and yes it was tuned correctly, just wasn't all Mathews said it was IMO. I do like the XT though.


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

1990 PSE Mach Flight 4R, A piece of junk!!!


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

I chimed in on this earlier, but that was an older bow. There are two modern bows that really left me with a bad impression. 

The Elite Synergy (I simply dont understand the hype. This thing felt like it was going to break in my hand, or break my hand...I couldn't tell which. 

Hoyt TurboTec. I borrowed one of these for a little while, and was more than happy to give it back.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Luckiduc13 said:


> Mathews Outback!!!!



I posted the same a lot of pages back and could get about 5 more guys to agree on that one....lol


----------



## bobbyg (Oct 18, 2003)

Hoyt Smoke would have to have been my worst shooter.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll add another one to the list I made a long time ago on this thread.
My Elite E-500 I use to have...I couldnt shoot that thing for the life of me. Yeah it was fast and it looked cool but that was the only thing it had going for it. 
It pulled like a mule, wasnt really that smooth and I couldnt get it to shoot a group no matter what the yardage was. I lost more arrows with that bow than any other bow I've had in years..


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Mathews FX


----------



## az2tx (Dec 4, 2007)

*worst*

High country safari:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Hoyt Razortec for me it was the worst shooting bow I ever owned.


----------



## Russ Holton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Newberry B1*

That bow was not for me. I never got used to it.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Ovation*

Mathews Ovation clear winner!


----------



## keathleySBK (Apr 29, 2006)

*not bashing*

PSE Baby G....I guess it was the 3 1/16" brace height.....:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Same here*



keathleySBK said:


> PSE Baby G....I guess it was the 3 1/16" brace height.....:wink:


Tuned many of these. Talk about a tough bow to shoot.
DB


----------



## Tony_zelah (Apr 26, 2003)

My worst shooting bow has to be a right handed Ultratec, oh yeah and best shooting one's a left handed Ultratec, had a few problems and changed to right handed to see if it helped. gave it six months it didn't so back shooting left handed


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

My golden Eagle.


----------



## rohenia222 (Jul 10, 2007)

mine was a pse baby G, bow shot like a house-a-fire, tore my wrist up,,nick named it the bittin' *****, also had a hoyt super tec shot super,,just tore my shoulder up the guy I sold it to messed his sholder up also,, guy has it now is looking to get rid of it,, had a 05 pro elite in green fusion, would shoot a good round, then a string of 4's that would make a big man cry!


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Besides my dads old hand me down Jennings 4 wheeler I would have to say my Oneida Eagle, Screamin Eagle. Only dealer close to me closed the doors a couple months after I bought it and no other dealer wanted to touch that contraption with a ten foot pole. Shot like a recurve, no letoff and no valley.


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!*

First anyone saying an Ovation cannot shoot a bow period??????:tongue:But I really have not had any that i thought shot bad, And I have owned 300plus bows. I just love bows period:wink:HM


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

HCA Max Force(14inch limbs 5.5inch BH)


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Hoyt Striker with Command Cams and Contender Limbs. Limb pockets kept breaking.


----------



## tmohr (Dec 7, 2007)

Scooter_SC said:


> Mine would be the Bear Whitetail Hunter. I hated all of those pullies.


man, i wanted one of those sooo bad back in the 80's..... saw one on CL the other day for $55, new, never used...


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Browning Excelerator.


----------



## sts3d (Mar 25, 2003)

*PSE Baby G*



rohenia222 said:


> mine was a pse baby G, bow shot like a house-a-fire, tore my wrist up,,nick named it the bittin' *****, also had a hoyt super tec shot super,,just tore my shoulder up the guy I sold it to messed his sholder up also,, guy has it now is looking to get rid of it,, had a 05 pro elite in green fusion, would shoot a good round, then a string of 4's that would make a big man cry!


I feel your pain the Baby G drew more blood from me than a nurse at a Red Cross blood drive................................................................,


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

It would be a tossup between my mid 90's hoyt superslam and my viper/redline I had. I couldn't keep a good set of limbs on the super slam and I cant remember how many cables broke while shooting it. The guys at the pro shop said that was the price I would have to pay for shooting a "speed" bow. Boy how times have changed. The viper was just plain ol hard to shoot .


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Reflex Highlander.


----------



## glockman55 (Jul 13, 2006)

Darton SL 8000, wood riser, It shot OK, but that thick riser made it tough to get fletching clearance.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

A late 70's Fred bear two wheel compound. It had a wood riser, weighed a ton and I could not shoot it worth a darn. I think it was called a magnum or something similar.

I smiled when I threw that one in the dump...


----------



## WyoGoat (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine would have to be my '95 High Country Excaliber, I never could get that bow to shoot. It shot so poorly it turned me to traditional bows for 8 years..


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Alpine Ridge runner lite, Its loud, lots of hand shock, dosnt group to well,slaps my arm, but i have taken 6 bucks with it so I will probally never sell it. on the plus side i never broke a single part on the bow. 

Alpine fatal impact, Has been the best shooting bow i have ever shot, but has been the most unreliable bow i have ever owned, in 3 years owning the bow I have cracked 3 limbs, my buddy had a fatal impact and cracked two limbs on his before he got smart and sold it. I was going to buy a new silverado ventura, but im gunshy everytime i pull my alpine back, so im going stray from the brand and try out a new hoyt this year. 

The worst bow i have shot was a buck knives bow, I believe it was built by champion bows, the thing had so much hand shock it made your fingers tingle.


----------



## tsimmons (Feb 19, 2006)

PSE Citation kicked like a mule and tourque if you breathed wrong!!!!!!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

bowtech pro 38


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

PSE 1000c. What a pile of crap. I could get that thing to tune to save my life. It ended up going in a trash compactor. I also had a Martin Jaguar that would rattle your teeth loose.


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Bowtech Blackhawk.......nice little bow but it didn't fit me at all.

Draw length was 2" too short for me.....not a fault of the bow...but of the salesman who pushed it on me......and my fault for being ignorant.

Gained some good experience since then.


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

My worst bow must be the Browning Afterburner, it could really kill assesories like arrowrests and sights etc......... The bow fell apart in itself to.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Probably a toss up*

between a Hoyt Magnatec and a Mathews MQ32, that was my first and last attempt at a short ATA bow. I know the newer ones are much better but it left a bad taste in my mouth.ukey:


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

I must be the exception to the Buckmaster rule. Although its not the fastest bow, it is dead nuts on target. I have three 'hoods in the last 2 months to prove it.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jennings Relient XL, you could run and beat the arrows the target that you were shooting.


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou (Dec 7, 2007)

Shot Xi's for a long time. Owned about 4 or 5 different ones and my scores didn't go up till I bought a Hoyt Enticer Carbonite. Scores went up like 50 points. lol


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

*darton*

i had a darton lighting mid 90s the valley was about 1/64th deep , wiyhout a doubt the most unforgiving and harsh bow ive ever shot!!!


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Browning Rage*

I didn;t know any better all my friends were gettign bows. So last year January to be exact me and my wife were at sportsman warehouse and I told her I was going to buy a bow she said go ahead so I bought the Browning rage . Lets see that thing was so loud and vibrated so bad my buddies would look at me after I shot it to see what was up. Until that fateful day I pulled it back at full draw to shoot and the cable broke I escaped uninjured but the arrow was broke in three places and well the bow it didn't survive both limbs were done. My CJ site was trashed... Sportsman warehouse I guess feeling sorry for me gave me store credit on it and I bought a brand new 06 Allegiance and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

worst 05 hoyt protec...best 07 hoyt 38ultra


----------



## HoytHntr (Dec 12, 2006)

Bowtech Defendervft!! Horrible bow!!


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm surprised I haven't read this bow companies name on here yet, but the worst bow I ever owned was the Champion Mustang. Painful handshock and recoil and very loud. Built like a tank, but very uncomfortable shooting experience.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

ArcheryAnonymou said:


> Shot Xi's for a long time. Owned about 4 or 5 different ones and my scores didn't go up till I bought a Hoyt Enticer Carbonite. Scores went up like 50 points. lol


Arch, I had forgotten about Xi. I guess they are no longer in business. The first bow shop that I delt with when I first started archery in the early 80's sold those, Jennings, Golden Eagle, Proline, and High Country. I think High Country is the only company still in existance.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Mathews A7
> 
> No I am not saying the bow was bad....but for ME that was the worst shooting bow I have ever owned. We didn't get along.:embara:


Same here. I don't know why


----------



## firecap (Nov 22, 2007)

*Jennings Buckmaster*

I noticed I have alot of company in naming the Buckmaster (96 or 97, have tried to block it out of my memory) the worst shooting bow ever. No matter what I tried that bow would not shoot straight. P&Y137, I share your pain as that bow cost me a 140 class 8 pointer.


----------



## BenningZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Hoyt Intruder

$50 bucks from my buddy so I would get into archery. At thirty yards 50% of my shots would hit vitals, or not hit the target or any bails for that matter.


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

Mathews Switchback XT....I hated that bow...couldn't get it to shoot for me. I wish I would have never bought it. It caused me a lot of frustration!


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

*pse thunderbolt*

i know where they got the name, so much hand shock it actually hurt your hand. only bow i ever owned that you could make a great shot and still miss by a lot. that bow was bizzare and no it was not out of time.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

late 80's oneida screaming eagle...very little let off ,long and heavier then heck and i couldnt shoot it for crap! worst 300 bucks i ever spent! (still have it).

hook


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

anything made by alpine and a baby g


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

hoyt super slam- junk
jennings buckmaster -junk

Mathews switchback-SSWWEEEETTT!!!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*simular with me*



Green River said:


> My first and worst bow was a PSE Polaris (older model)...riser not cut out for fletching clearence so it got slapped like a red headed step child everytime I shot it. To make things worse, I had one of those dorky plastic stick on arrow rest and shot with my fingers. A 16" group a 30 yds was OK with me, that was back in about 1989 or so, now I have improved to a 14" group at 30yds



I had a PSE gamegetter? pulsar wheelie bow. You could not set up a rest and centershot on it either due to the riser design.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

Bear Whitetail II - used to creak when you drew


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

American Archery panther gt. It shot descent but sounded like slapping 2 2x4's together and blew up on me twice. First time I lost the top limb and only recieved a few slivers, second time the wooden riser split just below the limb bolt and destroyed the entire bow. They gave me a new bow and I still have it, hardly ever shot it 'cause I was afraid of it. still looks brand new and it is over 20 years old.


----------



## jrighter (Oct 27, 2007)

X-force.. Didn't own it, just shot a few dozen through it.


----------



## nationalchamp (Feb 21, 2007)

Definately the hoyt vantage x7. 

Don't get me wrong I still shoot hoyts but that vantage is a far cry from the elite series.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

bear instinct 07 model


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

*Mathews ZMax*

CON-This bow went from 80% letoff to full poundage when you allowed it to creep forward the SLIGHTEST amount. It would INSTANTLY pull your shoulder out of its socket. And LOUD... and the vibration-tennis elbow for sure.
Some of this was my fault-the draw length was too long which aggravated the creep problem.
Pro- Fast!!! This bow would drive a 2in. 3blade mechanical through a deer no problem!
P.S.-the cons outweighed the pros


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Bowtech Ally, what a horrible piece of Crapukey:


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowtech Old Glory. Couldn't get a decent group with this bow to save my life. Had it 3 weeks and as far as I was concerned, that was too long!

A close second was my Champion Mustang. Groups were OK, but every time I shot it, my hand would go numb from all the vibration. This was my first attempt at buying a bow without ever shooting it. And my last. Period.


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

the worst bow i ever owned was a pse tazman. It shot great out to 25 yards. Then after that it fell on its face. Its like someone turned a magnet on because my arrows would literally go straight into the ground after 25 yards. Couldnt even think about taking a 30 yard shot with that bow. It was cool looking and very smooth but wow glad i got rid of that one.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

alpine micro. the thing pulled like a bay mule in my draw length. 27"


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*05 switchback*

an 05 switchback and it was not the bow it was the factory string JUNK..........Ted


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

2006 AR31 ram and half cams, tried 5 different sights, no sights, 4 rests, no rest, 6 different stabilizers, no stabilizer and more sims products on the limbs and strings than I care to mention. PSE rep tried it indoors ( said all l bows seem loud indoors) the twang was horrible even outdoors and I am deaf in one ear and have a significant loss in the other! Pro shop had it apart, checked everything for contact and tightness and no matter what, it had a twang that I think was responsible for my hearing loss!!!! Oddly it was quietest without a stabilizer, maybe a clue to the problem not sure.

Second worse was a Reflex Bighorn hunter, bow shock was bad and it wouldn't group. other than that I have been fairly happy with the other bows I've had, I think I've had more bows than Gene Simmons has had women!


----------



## B0hunt3r39 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Mathews Ultra Max*

This bow I shot better than any bow I had owned up to that point, for at least ten shots then I would start to get tired and creep and BAM this thing would almost dislocate your shoulder, I got the worst case of target panic from that bow before I sold it, it took me well over a year to better myself of it. Me and the bow just weren't a good match and no the draw length wasn't too long.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

*Proline New Wave*

The biggest piece of crap I have seen. A close second was a Mathews
Feather max. I hated that bow.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

1987 Bear Whitetail Hunter


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

Mathew conquest 2. Couldnt hit a pie plate at 20 yards. Dealer worked non stop for weeks trying to get it to shoot, sent to mathews twice & they couldnt tune it either. I said Ok just replace it to mathew but they refused to do it. So I junked it & will never deal with them again. Wont even watch a Tv show sponsored by them. Bought about 3 bows since from another co. & am very satisfied. Mike


----------



## edexpress21 (Jul 4, 2007)

Reflex Growler. No matter what adjustments I made to the thing, I couldn't hold a good group at 20 yards. I tried everything to. One of the places I shoot 3D at noticed that the top limbs were slightly bent to the left. I took it back, and now own a Bowtech Tribute


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

Don't know why but me and the Hoyt Vulcan didn't get along at all... 

I may as well have been holding a turd in my left hand.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't remember the model, but the harshest shooting of my bows 
was a Browning from back in the early 80's. It would wear you
out after about 30 minutes of shooting. A few weeks of that and I
got a PSE Pulsar. Not a great bow either but a definite improvement.


----------



## tommb (Mar 19, 2008)

Martin Jaguar!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

BowTech Defender for newer models.


----------



## Shafted (Mar 17, 2008)

*Martin Mavrick 3D*

Martin Mavrick 3D


----------



## Shane in WI (Feb 6, 2006)

Mathews Q2XL. Couldn't shoot the same spot twice. I tried everything. Called their "wonderfull" customer service and was told it's not the bow, it's you by two different operators. I'm don't know if I had a lemon or what. I finally traded it for another Hoyt and didn't look back. I would never even pull back a mathews bow again much less buy one. That bow I owned was not right. 
Shane


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

*Indian Archery*

Very much like the Allen bow pictured in previous post. It was my first compound in about 1980. I couldn't shoot a group to save my life, but like others I thought it was just me. Riser and limbs were 1 piece laminated. Brackets holding the wheels. When a friend of mine watched me shoot from the side, he noticed the bottom limb was collapsing and the top barely flexed. I picked up his Martin Cougar Mag and shot a group tighter than I do today. Bought a Cougar Mag the next day. Been through some others in my time, High Country Trophy Hunter (not bad but limbs delaminated) High Country Split Force (still have it cuz nobody will give me enough to cover the stabilizer and it is the most VIOLENT bow I"ve ever shot) Ovation (loved it and it was stolen in October) Switchback XT (by far the best for me) and just purchased a used target Ovation for sentimental value (still love it).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JOE PA said:


> I still remember a post by you a while back. You told about shooting a Hoyt, and the way you described your shooting, I'd have never put the thing down. Then you said you took one shot with the A7 and you knew it was the bow for you. (At least it went something like that.) Something must have happened later that you disliked a whole lot.


Yep...the NEW BOW feel wore off.....:wink:

About a 2 months into that bow I kicked myself everytime I picked it up that I got rid of my Hoyts.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine would have to be the Evotek Onyx......That thing was the biggest piece of crap....The wall was so spongy I could get another 1/2" DL when I pull hard and it had a good amount of Vibration. I couldn't get rid of it fast enough!!!!!!


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*Mathews Drenaline*

Wasnt that bad but I thought it would be better for me.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

Mathews Switchback. Or the Bowtech 101st Airborne

~Dustin


----------



## deadeyedavey (Feb 19, 2008)

PSE baby g without a doubt!!


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

oregon black knight! still up in a tree in my back yard, (that's where it landed)


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

pse mojo 3d It felt like I was shooting a leaf spring off of my chevy


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I had a Diamond 2006 Victory that was the least consistent bow I have ever owned in a long list of various manufactures. I messed with the grip. Idler, cam, strings, sights, rests, arrows, twist 'em up, untwist 'em...new grip, old grip. Everything I could think of. One day nice groups over here, then they'd move over there, then start pitching an arrow in 10 a foot off. Made me nuts!
Tore it down, lubed, deburred, polished, reassembled to blueprint specs, same thing. I was happy to dump it finally.

The best? Easy, my Tribute.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Trykon xl, So bad hoyt only mad it for a year.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

It is interesting that some have horrible experiences with an individual bow that is a make and model that is a raving success. I wonder if it is a quality control problem with the bow makers or maybe some bows just don't fit some people.

I've liked all the top-name brand bows that I've shot. I currently shoot an older Mathews and it shoots great and is very accurate even out to long ranges (70 to 110 yards). I've shot and liked many Hoyts (although I did have problem with one Hoyt that just wouldn't tune - probably some tuning issue beyond my current skill). And I recently shot a Bowtech Allegiance and it was very nice too.

Ray


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

PSE Fire Flight


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

Hoyt trykon, the only bow I have ever had that was a heap


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Browning Ambush XB


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

When in my hands---------ALL OF THEM!!!!! Ooops it my not be the equipment-----Naaah!!!

Marc:darkbeer:


----------



## charlesarcher (Feb 19, 2008)

*2007 BROWNING YAPOR! NEVER AGAIN WASTE MY MONEY ON A BROWNING BOW, THEY WILL BE OUT OF BUSINESS SOON, MAYBE IN 2009 !*


----------



## arrowsenfoam (Mar 20, 2008)

I could not get a Jennings Buckmaster G2XL to tune worth a darn. It was also loud and slow as all get out. I took it to the range for 5 minutes (after days of twisting, pressing, moving, turning) decided this relationship was not working. SOLD!!


----------



## bbran73 (Jul 18, 2004)

My cardiac i must have got a lemon becuse it was one thing after another. While it was back at the factory i shot a vulcan bought it and sold the cardiac as soon as i got it back even though it was basically a new bow at that point.


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

*martin worse bow ever.*

Martin is tthe worse bow I ever had. Here is the letter I sent to martin.
The first problem was that on the riser in the grip area there was a burr caused by poor mill work. While shooting the bow it actually started to cut in my hand, so I took a file and filed it down. Now there is no paint on the grip area of the bow. The second problem that I had is that I ordered a 70 lbs bow and get 78 pound with the stock strings. I measured the strings and they are to your specifications. I wanted a bow that maxes out at 70 pounds not 80 pounds. The bow has the 8H limbs on it. The third thing that happened was that the cable guard keeps coming loose and rattling. The one thing I hate the most is a bow that rattles. I tightened the screw but after a couple days of shooting it would loosen up, but the screw was still tight. The tolerance of the cable guard and the hole in the riser is too large. So I had to epoxy the cable guard in the hole. The fourth thing I found wrong with the bow was when I removed the strings and spun the cams. The bottom cam was so tight that it only spun ½ turn. I tried filing down the bushing a little but it still wasn’t enough. I then switch the top wheel to the bottom and the bottom to the top. That fixed that problem. The fifth thing that I noticed is that I have over 1/6th” of play on the wheel. It seems that the axels are too small for the bearings. The sixth problem that I had with the bow was the fact one day the center shot moved. I took the whole bow apart. While removing the limb pocket bolts I noticed that one bolt was not even snug and the other was so tight I had to take out my ½” drive 24” breaker bar. I removed both pockets cleaned them up and then reinstalled them. I also noticed that the limb fits very loosely in the pocket. I think that the limb pockets should be tighter. The seventh thing I found wrong with the bow is on A cam the post for the cable is right at the bottom of the wheel. If you lean the bow against a wall standing up, after a while it will fray that cable. It a poor design. The last thing I noticed is that your spec sheets are wrong. I shoot a 28 ½” draw. Your spec sheet states that I should set the module for 2 ½. When I do that the draw length is only 28” This is my first Martin bow and the way things are turning out its going to be my last. I spend more time working on this bow then shooting it. So to summarize everything I have a Martin bow that needs the paint touched up on it. It also needs a pair of 7h limbs. The wheels and axels need to be checked and maybe replaced. Your spec sheet which was on your web site needs to be changed. The cable guard needs to removed and replaced with on that is tighter in the hole so it won’t rattle. I need to know what can be done to resolve these issues in a timely manner. I like to shoot every day. I really don’t want to be without a bow for a couple weeks. This is the only bow I own because I am a single father of two kids. Since my divorce I have a limited budget on my archery supplies. I bought this bow hoping it will be my last for a while. Do all Martin bows have this many problems or did I get a lemon?


----------



## coondogg (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoyt Superslam,Hoyt Trykon and a Browning Tornado. All Junk


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Pse Baby-G Force


----------



## Huntarcher (Jul 21, 2004)

it was a martin fury single cam the bow was complete junk I ended up turning it into a two cam bow it was the only and last single cam bow for me.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

An older model Storm (F26 I believe) .............
Worse feeling single cam bow I have ever drawn...the draw curve was really harsh worse than a binary ramp up with a huge valley and soft wall. 
Owned it for about 2 weeks. ukey:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*rrr...*

i bought an ovation off ebay one time it was pretty rough, something wasn't right with it...i do think you can get a cherry or lemon sometimes in any model of anything, it's just a matter of being smart enough to hang on to the cherries...


----------



## Xx Go Bucks xX (Dec 24, 2007)

Mathews FX....I hated that bow, I shot pretty well with it though.


----------



## tenacity21 (Mar 5, 2007)

charlesarcher said:


> *2007 BROWNING YAPOR! NEVER AGAIN WASTE MY MONEY ON A BROWNING BOW, THEY WILL BE OUT OF BUSINESS SOON, MAYBE IN 2009 !*



Remember, PSE makes browning bows now.

~Dustin


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

*Worst Bow*

Mathews Black Max ukey:,Q2XL ,ukey:Ultraukey:


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*XI Velocity*

It was a ground breaking bow in that it actually was an attempt at paralel limbs in the mid 90s. But it had these huge cams the size of frying pans with a miserable draw cycle. Yuck.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Browning Midas.


----------



## shot2deer (Mar 18, 2008)

*junk*

css encore 35 hybrid os3 cams couldn,t get it to shoot. switch it over to one shot about 60 shots and limb cracked the bow was 3 months old never buy one again learn by mistakes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sincity327 (Mar 24, 2008)

08 Mathews DXT I had it 5 day's and got my money back!!


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

Hoyt powertek
couldn't get that thing to tune,you actually HAD TO tourque
the grip 1/2 " at full draw to get a descent tear.
still,with doing that it still got a 3" left tear.
I wish I still had it with the price of scrap up so high !!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Don Schultz said:


> It was a ground breaking bow in that it actually was an attempt at paralel limbs in the mid 90s. But it had these huge cams the size of frying pans with a miserable draw cycle. Yuck.


i had one of those,i complained to my dealer so much that he got me the replacement ,the velocity extreme for free ,i still have it ! yep the velocity was junk! the biggest piece of junk i ever owned was a golden eagle evolution,i had it for a month and sold it to buy a xi nemesis, a great bow ! too bad they went out of business (all because of the velocity).


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I personally never had a bow that I absolutely didn't love... Once I was bitten with the archery bug... Everything in archery became secondary to the sport.. I did everything I could to better whatever bow I had and make it the very best it could be and shot it with no less confidence then the guy with the best money could buy.... I always loved a challenge anyway. So, the bow that needed more to make it shoot better just made my day even better... hey.. It's all good when your at least doing what you love to do... Like they say about fishing.. A bad day fishing is better then a good day at work! Same with Archery.... The only days I didn't love archery, were the days I didn't have that bow to shoot or couldn't go hunting.. lol


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Worst bows I have owned , Hoyt Viper it was a single cam bow and it was junk the absolute pits was the Martin Phantom, cam modules cracked cable rod kept twisting and finally it snapped in half through the riser. I will never shoot a Martin ever again POS the lot of them.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

High Country Split One. has to the woret ever for me.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

*Junk bows!*

Martin Bengalukey:chewed up three sets of cables in a month! First and last Martin I will ever own.

Buckmaster G2ukey: That thing was just bad luck! I hated that bow so much I just threw it in the trash. I didn't want anybody to go thru the pain I did with that bow. So I just trashed it.


----------



## Brknarrow1970 (May 3, 2005)

I would have to say the hoyt trykon - only bad hoyt I ever had


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Dave2 said:


> I didn't know anything about tuning a bow then, but I ordered and got a Jennings split T, right out the box it would not even resemble shooting a group , not even 10 yards, looked like everything on it was fine, I could group with any other bow but this one, it just would not shoot. Period. My buddy got one the same time I did, it shot perfect, whats up with that.


I had a Jennings T-Star and it was one hell of a good bow.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MikeK said:


> I had a Jennings T-Star and it was one hell of a good bow.


My Jennings T-star might still be my favorite bow of all times...man would that bow shoot...


----------



## baslacker (Apr 14, 2008)

My first bow was a PSE Nova. It would not group no matter what adjustments were made on it. The best thing I did with that bow was replace it.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to say my Reflex Excursion.
Im not saying it was junk, or bashing it.

I just couldnt shoot it well.
SO i sold it on here.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine would have to be a Martin Slayer, with b base Nitrous cams. I have shot alot of Slayer, and liked them all to a point, but I could not get comfortable shooting the last one. Now buddy Woody in AUS has it and it seems to be working out for him just fine!


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bear recurve man i couldn't get it to group. LOL


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

2wyoming said:


> I would have to say my Reflex Excursion.
> Im not saying it was junk, or bashing it.
> 
> I just couldnt shoot it well.
> SO i sold it on here.


How does the guy that bought it like it?


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

PSE Baby g ............. kicked like a mule


----------



## Bodycarver (Jan 21, 2008)

Every Mathews made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

*mathews outhouse!!*

No.. outback... goood thing for me it was my buddies bow, cause it had no valley and a huge grip......... most uncomfortable p.o.s. I had ever shot.. and thats after shooting my other buddies Buckmaster!!! LOL


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

hoyt tenacity


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*worst bow*

For me ...an Oregon "Vanguard"


----------



## BowChamp (Mar 20, 2008)

Mathews LX without a dout!!!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Blue Moutain Razorback there's a reason they arent around anymore


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Outback.... Couldnt hit a pie plate at 30 yards with that unforgiving piece of junk!!!!

Anything with PSE on it!!!! They rattle my teeth when they go off!!!!!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

hoyt trykon. 

bear grizzly recurve.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mathews Black Max


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Browning X-cellerator (not sure how they spelled it). I would love to shoot it against my Trykon XL just to see how much better the Hoyt is than this bow.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> How does the guy that bought it like it?


Not really sure, I never talked to him after the deal went through.
I dont even remember his username


----------



## BEEFDOG (Oct 30, 2006)

*Martin*

1. FIRECAT W/ MEGA WHEELS: Just plain inconsistant

2. ONZA: 6 lb's of torqued out shooting


----------



## muddflapp76 (Jun 28, 2006)

High Country Carbon Lite Speed. it was a horrible shooting bow but pretty quiet for the time it was made.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

I LOVE BOWTECH BUT IF WE HAVE TO BE HONEST .THE 82ND IS BY FAR THE WORST. HARDES BOW TO PAPER TUNE EVER.IT CAN NOT BE THE BRACE HIGHT .I CAN SHOOT THE XFORCE BETTER THAN ANY BOW IVE OWNED.AND IVE OWNED SOME VERY ACCURATE BOWS GUARDIAN, SWICHBACK ,ALLEGENCE,OUTBACK: I STILL THINK THE 82ND IS MADE IN CHINA.WEN I GET IT BACK FROM LIMB REPAIR IT WILL BE FOR SALE.CHEAP.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

FBT Colorado....Hunk O Junk!!


Kris


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldnt say it was a bad bow at all but the mathews outback would have to be the worst one i have owned. I could not get the bow to tune or shoot groups i had a time with that bow needless to say its gone.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

BowChamp said:


> Mathews LX without a dout!!!


Yep! It's the reason I will never own a Mathews product again

Unforgiving on a good day!


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

PSE Nova


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*mine was martin*

older one , maybe later 1980 s dont remember name of it. did not have it for very long , i tried everything to get a group smaller then 6 " with it was not happening called martin thought, it was me doing something wrong ,sent it to them , got it back same , sold it for nothing to young boy


----------



## fourbarrel (May 28, 2006)

alpine rebel


----------



## Tacdryver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Worst Bow...*

You might be surprised to hear this..

I had a Mathew's Outback that when paper tuning you couldn't get the left tear out...shot nicely though...but I couldn't shoot bullet holes...untill...after a ton of research I found out there was a run of limbs with the axle holes drilled slightly off...resulting in a factory preset idler lean...excessive twisting on one side of the yoke fixed the problem, but it wasn't a tackdriver like other bows, so I sold it. 

There was a fairly infamous story of a guy in England that had the same problem with his Outback, and he kept sending bow back over to get this problem fixed...this went on for months and months, as the ship time back and forth was rediculous....finally he got his money back. Mathew's never admitted to this problem, just kept saying everyone was 'torquing' or had thier rests set up wrong. When I had the problem, the local dealer, didn't even want to look at it. 

One nationaly ranked shooter working in that shop told me that when they considered getting the Spot Hogg shooting machine, that 'I told them that if you get that machine, you will need to hire another full time guy to set up these Mathews bows to paper tune right, I will be out there all day long'


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

A Matthews LX . That bow sucked big time . The reason is they put 8125 strings and Fast Flight cables on them at first . I couldn't tune that bow for nothing . I finally put WC on it and sold it . :smile: Dave


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

stixshooter said:


> Yep! It's the reason I will never own a Mathews product again
> 
> Unforgiving on a good day!


What's funny is, many think it's still the best bow they ever made. :lol:

It's certainly the best I ever shot.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

every bow I have every owned shot better than me


----------



## ohio shooter x (Nov 4, 2008)

*older browning medallion*

The bow shot ok just could never get a good back wall on the bow. I still own the bow and use it for fishing.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Mathews q2 xl probably the sloppiest loosest tolerances I have seen on any bow


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oneida*

If the worst bow you ever owned was an Oneida and you still have it..............send me a PM and I will take it off your hands for shipping.

BW


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

only had 2 bows i couldnt shoot one was a tacdriver to 30yds (z max)at 35 yds the arrow would go side ways,must have 50 diff size arrows & tuned for wk's...gave it to a cousin ,sure cheated him....next was a lx .i bet iv'e owned 20-30 lx's all were good but this one...so bad i wouldnt sell it....took it to the dump.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Any bow I pickup!:teeth:


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Worst*

I loved the bow, but i just could not get it to fit me right to save my life:


Drenalin


----------



## woodcat (Aug 30, 2008)

Mine would have to be the black max, could'nt get that to shoot no way !!


----------



## Texas tony (Apr 15, 2008)

2006 bowtech allegience!


----------



## Ogeechee (Oct 14, 2008)

I did not like Jennings Buckmaster and High Country Supreme

The old Bear Whitetail Hunter was not the best bow, but it was my first and it will always have a special place in my heart. :smile:


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

McPherson Solo-something... Solo Lite?

Terrible.


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

carroll intruder 2...........ya get her tuned in, next thing ya know you're all over the place. retune her and so on and so on, just would not stay in tune


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

clearwater powerflex, couldn't get anything close to good paper tear or group of any kind . worked with that bow for weeks. tried at least 6-8 different arrows with different point weights,nothing worked. put it in a hooter shooter and you could watch the riser flex[a LOT] as the string was drawn. bow was gone the next day.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't want to bash but I had a PSE Flash that I didn't like very much, especially after getting my first Hoyt.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

riverpilot69 said:


> High Country Z Force. That bow would not shoot no matter what I did to it. You had to be careful the arrow didn't circle around and kill you. I think I sold it to a guy for $100.00, and strict instructions to find an excorsist. :thumbs_do



Same bow.. It didnt shoot well when I bought it or when it blew up a week later.. LOL! I will never shoot that brand again..


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

*worst bow ever*

no question about it Alpine Mustang. One very bad pony.:thumbs_do


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Mathews Monster XLR8..JUMPY and rough


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Have to go with my Hoyt Trykon. I didn't like it.


----------



## rdy2hnt (Sep 7, 2006)

Bowtech Black Knight. Words cannot describe how miserable that bow felt to shoot.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mathews Black Max


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

*Worst bow*

Anyone remember Herters? The Herters Magnum 55" 55# fiberglas recurve. My home made wood bow was easier to shoot, but my home made strings kept breaking.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)

can I pick 2....?

1) Mathews Feather Max
2) Oneida screaming eagle


----------



## azoutback (Mar 24, 2008)

Nightimer said:


> All you guys will yell at me but my worst bow is my new Old Glory.
> I have spent 4 months trying to tune and shoot the damn thing and I have yet to get any consistant grouping from it .
> Any of my other bows will out shoot it easily.
> Maybe it doesn't like my shooting style -- who knows, but I think its going to meet my angle grinder before it sends me insane !!
> ...


I too had an old glory,and I hated it. Couldnt tune it for anything!:thumbs_do


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Mathews Black Max


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

curley30030x said:


> Mathews Monster XLR8..JUMPY and rough


lol


----------



## ralph85 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bowtech Joe said:


> PSE Fire Flite. First bow i owned, I was resigned to the fact that I sucked as an archer and had no business going into the woods.
> 
> After having 3 different shops work on it a friend convinced me to test shoot a couple new bows. About 30 minutes later I bought a Bowtech Justice.


Ah yes the Fire Flite. Slow, noisy and inaccurate as h$ll. Thanks for reminding me of the name......worst bow i ever had. I've also got a Darton something or other hanging in the garage that i could ever shoot well either. The rest were ok....even a homemade Outters/Martin/PSE thing i built shot better than that Fire Flite & Darton.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

A high country called "the bow", it was absolutely the worst shooting bow ever made. The best paper tear was an 8" straight tear that would not get any better no matter what you did to it. It was a turd.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Baby G


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Hoyt Super Slam.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hoyt/ easton game getter. it like 100 yrs old haha. i use it to practice trad. until i got my recurves. its HUGE. like 50 inche axel to axel.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Buckmaster G2


----------



## bpitts (Mar 22, 2007)

X-Force Dream Season. Must have been a lemon. More vibration than any bow I have shot. Even with a string suppressor.


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Pse silverhawk, but that probably had something to do with too long of a draw length and it was slow.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Uniforce was the Worst hands down*



Meata said:


> Browning Mirage from about 12 years ago. I shot it again the other day and it still sucks. No comparison to my 2003 Hoyt.


I could shoot the hairs off of a gnats ass with my Mirages! I owned 4 of them and they are one of the most accurate bows I have EVER shot. I routinely shot mine at 100 yards. me and my buddy both shot apples at 100 YARDS with our mirages with ease. I killed a whiltetail in Missoula Montana's Kelly Park at 75 yards with mine and my buddy killed a mule deer at just over 100 yards in Haycamp Mesa in Colorado.

Yours must not have been tuned properly. You wouldn't have wanted to shoot nocks with me back then. just a few rounds and you would be going back home with no nocks! I never expected to see the Original Browning Mirage in this post. 

My Least accurate bow is EASY to remember! The Jennings Uniforce one cam! My buddies nicknamed it the Uni-Farse! You could litterally see the nock point move vertically as you drew the bow! in a shooting machine, it moved over 1 inch!!!!! The arrows came out of it like a spooked Dolphin! I don't know of any bow that had worse nock travel than that one. Bear/Jennings told the dealer to refund my money it was so bad!!!!!!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

bpitts said:


> X-Force Dream Season. Must have been a lemon. More vibration than any bow I have shot. Even with a string suppressor.


You need to take that bow and send it back to PSE. I love my PSE X-Force. It's accuracy is very good and MINE is one of the most VIBRATION FREE bows "I" have ever owned. I has less hand shock than my MQ1! Something is wrong with an X-Force that has lots of vibration. It's NOT NORMAL. If everyone starts to disaree with me, then maybe I am the one with the LEMON....the one that refuses to vibrate! Maybe the batteries are dead in mine! lol


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

BT Old Glory what a POS...cant keep it tuned for nothing thats why theres a new toy on the way!


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone mention Oneida? IBO should have a separate division for Oneida fans, as they seem to be the "Harley" of the Archery World! (now I HAVE started something!):angel:


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

homanmatt1 said:


> the worst bow i ever shot, by far was a hoyt trykon, it drew like a bear and was very touchy to shoot, it was horrible, i almost wanted to quit shooting untill i got my matthews conquest -3 what a diffrence, this bow is awsome.


+1 yep! the Trykon was one of the worst shooting of the post 2000 year bows I have shot. I owned one for a DAY! I unboxed it, set it up and tuned it, then shot some of the worst groups ever, and all the while felt like a tuning fork in my hand. It looked like my groups were shot from a shotgun! Went inside and grabbed my Darton Rampage cps6 and shot several supertight groups at the same range with the same arrows. I took everything off the bow and put it on eBay right away. Was glad to see it go!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Jabwa said:


> Anyone mention Oneida? IBO should have a separate division for Oneida fans, as they seem to be the "Harley" of the Archery World! (now I HAVE started something!):angel:



Not sure about the newer ones, but back in the day, it was very easy to recreate the sound of the Oneida......just slap two 2 x 4's together flatways as hard as you could! They always had a way of thinning the croud out at the shooting line! Nobody wanted to be standing next to one of those when it went off!


----------



## ReadyAimLoose (Jun 13, 2008)

LBmaN said:


> Pse silverhawk, but that probably had something to do with too long of a draw length and it was slow.


+1 on that hunk-o-junk. Load, slow, massive hand shock, and a real arrow sprayer. I was my first tho and will treasure that piece.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

field14 said:


> I second the Hoyt Super SLAM from the mid 1990's....hated that bow, couldn't get it to shoot, so got rid of it in less than a month and never looked back.
> 
> What is worse...it FELT so goooooodddddd and shot so lousy; basically, for ME, it was untunable and ungroupable.....disaster.
> 
> field14


 I'll third that!!!!

I still have mine and recently had to shoot it while the PSE was broke. I forgot how bad I shot that bow. It's kind of a big clunker!!

Makes you appreciate the modern bows:shade:


----------



## AIMSTR8 (Aug 21, 2008)

Has to be the PSE Baby G


----------



## Chitwood (Aug 4, 2007)

Definitely, a Fred Bear TRX32 split limb. Something on this bow literally came loose after every shot. It was horrible. Quite a jump from that bow to a Tribby and DXT.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*hc*

some high country I had. actually, all the hc's i had


----------



## wvman (Nov 26, 2007)

*Pearson Spoiler 80lb with fingers, let go and hope as you shake your hand from the drag and get ready to grab another arrow to fling.LOLOL*


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Still got my Trykon XL - and like it. 65% cams (and Bucknasty strings) made the difference. Sub 1" groups at 20 yards...



Kss_Waylander said:


> Have to go with my Hoyt Trykon. I didn't like it.


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

pse baby g. what a piece of crap


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine would have to be a Pearson Cobra.


----------



## vegas steve (Jan 14, 2007)

my worst bow was a tss quadraflex back in the 80's. hard to tune,rediculous amount of wheel lean,and about 35% letoff.that bow would wear you out in about 10 minutes and was super slow. a real p.o.s


----------



## R&B41701 (Nov 8, 2008)

BY FAR, the worst bow I ever owned has to be a HCA power force!!!!! The bow did not group well, the limbs cracked after only a few months. The bow blew apart from cracked limbs at nelsonville in the late 90's. I hated that bow. I sold it and it was TOTALLY for the best!!!! well, for that matter, all the HCA's I had were not good bows. always seemed to have problems.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

My worst bow was my first. It was a hand me down Bear. That thing was so slow and loud. When I got my first Hoyt I wondered how I ever shot that thing.

I remember shooting at 40 yards and seeing the arrow, I bet a 6ft man could have stood half way between me and the target and the arrow would have went right over his head. It was awful.

But I can't complain too much it was free and it got me in to the sport.


----------



## NDPronghorn (Jan 3, 2008)

My original PSE Citation. Although a shooter, the riser broke in half in the handle area at full draw. The upper half of the riser hit me in the head and knocked me flat to the floor. I also had a PSE Mach 6 that was tremendously fast but after several broken limbs it went down the road. PSE did fully warranty everything and I still have the Citation it since it was my first compound bow.


----------



## crackshot (Dec 4, 2003)

High Country power force x1. It was my first bow I ever bought. That was 9 yeas ago. Things have came a long way since then. Granted on High Country's behalf it wasn't their top of the line bow. I missed alot of deer with that bow, and learned alot since then. I do credit High Country for offering bows that could get kids like me into archery. It wasn't the best shooter, but I enjoyed every minute of it. :77:


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

it would be a toss up between a pse fireflight,or a martin gonzo safari


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

PSE xforce ts i hated it, it seemed like i was retuning it every two days


----------



## sillysilohunter (Aug 9, 2008)

94 or 95 darton excel big fat grip and kicked like a mule. Still shoot it once in a while to remind me how far bows have come


----------



## Shane in WI (Feb 6, 2006)

Mathews Q2XL was terrible. I could get it to tune ok, but couldn't shoot the same spot twice. And I tried everything. Don't know if I had a lemon or a poor product. It was so bad that I won't even pull back a mathews anymore, much less consider buying one. 
My current bow is the most accurate I have ever had. Hoyt Trykon XL. Have one for hunting and one for spots. Shot a few deer and a bear last fall as well as several 300's.
Shane


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

MikeK said:


> I had a Jennings T-Star and it was one hell of a good bow.


Man I agree w/both of you! Wow I could shoot that thang!


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hoyt UltraTec.......it was the prettiest bow I ever owned with the flag pattern but couldnt shoot it for squat.


----------



## JeepKuntry (Nov 17, 2004)

Pearson Venom! Bought gave that bow away.


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

Bowtech Joe said:


> PSE Fire Flite. First bow i owned, I was resigned to the fact that I sucked as an archer and had no business going into the woods.
> 
> After having 3 different shops work on it a friend convinced me to test shoot a couple new bows. About 30 minutes later I bought a Bowtech Justice.


Man, The PSE Fire Flight was my first compound bow, the first time I ever Robin Hooded an arrow was with that bow! Felt like it was blowing up in my hand when I shot it though......few years later it did!!!:mg:


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

*Mathews Outback*

I worked in a shop the year they came out and we had a bunch come through and they were untunable! I bought one, it wouldn't shoot, it wouldn't tune, I called it the Phil Neikro because it was a knuckle ballin' POS. Took it back and got another one cause I knew it was just a lemon, but the new one did the same thing. Then we started getting them in the shop from customers that wanted them tuned. Discovered it wasn't just mine. Took it back again and traded it in for a Legacy. Now that was a great shooting bow.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

genesis i liked my little red stick-bow better


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Dewboy said:


> I could shoot the hairs off of a gnats ass with my Mirages! I owned 4 of them and they are one of the most accurate bows I have EVER shot. I routinely shot mine at 100 yards. me and my buddy both shot apples at 100 YARDS with our mirages with ease. I killed a whiltetail in Missoula Montana's Kelly Park at 75 yards with mine and my buddy killed a mule deer at just over 100 yards in Haycamp Mesa in Colorado.
> 
> Yours must not have been tuned properly. You wouldn't have wanted to shoot nocks with me back then. just a few rounds and you would be going back home with no nocks! I never expected to see the Original Browning Mirage in this post.
> 
> My Least accurate bow is EASY to remember! The Jennings Uniforce one cam! My buddies nicknamed it the Uni-Farse! You could litterally see the nock point move vertically as you drew the bow! in a shooting machine, it moved over 1 inch!!!!! The arrows came out of it like a spooked Dolphin! I don't know of any bow that had worse nock travel than that one. Bear/Jennings told the dealer to refund my money it was so bad!!!!!!


Another vote for the Mirage! I agree that old one was the worst I have to shoot groups. My old Pearson I had before it was a better shooter. Should've kept it!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

a pse spider s4


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

Darton 65MX from the mid-80's. Sent it back to the factory 5 times. Still remember trying to tune it and one arrow purpoising so badly it was headed into the sky the last time I saw it. Finally got it staightened out, but I had already bought another brand bow that tuned like a dream.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

HOYT KATERA, love my AM 32!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

hoyt cam.5


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Screaming Eagle.


----------



## BigDaddy1975 (Dec 4, 2008)

442fps said:


> BT Pro38 !


I loved the Bowtech Pro 38. It shot well for me.

Worst shooter. Browning Mirage.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

my worst bow ever was my browning rage bought it in 2007 for $350 and sold it this year for $100 it was just a chincy cheap made bow uncomfortable large grip and so many things and yes i know it is a youth bow but i was 15 when i got it


----------



## lefteye (Oct 24, 2005)

This is a bizarre thread! Some of the "worst" bows have been praised as the "best" (or nearly the best) bows on other threads and other forums. My "worst" bow was an '89 Hoyt Spectra 3000; but I took more deer with that bow than any other bow (including a 152 5/8 - my best). Technology, design and manufacturing have improved dramatically over the years. Some have said one or more of the Mathews Conquest series were the worst, but that series remains one of the most popular of all time because the bows are so good! The Mathews LX has been criticized as the "worst", but mine remains my favorite hunting bow and its specs are fairly close to the Mathews Prestige, a $1,000 bow with a terrific reputation. Of course there have been some poor designs and some poor manufacturing, but I believe bad experiences with most bows are the result of problems with draw length, draw weight, adjusting to specs, accessories, assembly, and #1 - the shooter's skills.:darkbeer:


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

lefteye said:


> This is a bizarre thread! Some of the "worst" bows have been praised as the "best" (or nearly the best) bows on other threads and other forums. My "worst" bow was an '89 Hoyt Spectra 3000; but I took more deer with that bow than any other bow (including a 152 5/8 - my best). Technology, design and manufacturing have improved dramatically over the years. Some have said one or more of the Mathews Conquest series were the worst, but that series remains one of the most popular of all time because the bows are so good! The Mathews LX has been criticized as the "worst", but mine remains my favorite hunting bow and its specs are fairly close to the Mathews Prestige, a $1,000 bow with a terrific reputation. Of course there have been some poor designs and some poor manufacturing, but I believe bad experiences with most bows are the result of problems with draw length, draw weight, adjusting to specs, accessories, assembly, and #1 - the shooter's skills.:darkbeer:



X 2

I have 2 buddies that still shoot the Legacy and you could never convince them it wasn't one of the best!


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

lefteye said:


> this is a bizarre thread! Some of the "worst" bows have been praised as the "best" (or nearly the best) bows on other threads and other forums. My "worst" bow was an '89 hoyt spectra 3000; but i took more deer with that bow than any other bow (including a 152 5/8 - my best). Technology, design and manufacturing have improved dramatically over the years. Some have said one or more of the mathews conquest series were the worst, but that series remains one of the most popular of all time because the bows are so good! The mathews lx has been criticized as the "worst", but mine remains my favorite hunting bow and its specs are fairly close to the mathews prestige, a $1,000 bow with a terrific reputation. Of course there have been some poor designs and some poor manufacturing, but i believe bad experiences with most bows are the result of problems with draw length, draw weight, adjusting to specs, accessories, assembly, and #1 - the shooter's skills.:darkbeer:



x 2


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

*Pse shark*

pse shark.....loud, kicked like a mule and finished with some vibration.
Tried several different tunes....just lacked *any *type of dampening design....I emphasize the word any. Even when loaded with aftermarket
stuff still an injured mule.:mg:


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Josh Michaelis said:


> Mathews Switchback :wink:


I hope you're kidding.:mg: This bow practically shoots itself. I shot a buck @ 40 yds. once, and I swear that's all I did was hold the bow, it did everything else on it's own!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Hoyt Super Slam Supreme
XI Flatliner .....

had to give em both away they shot so bad :embara:


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

High Country Max force 14" limbs and hatchet cams. Back then I did not know much about brace height. I was really struggling w/my shooting @ that time, and knowing what I know now about strings and cables, It prob. could have used some new ones. So I'd have to say it had more to do w/me then the bow, but it was no walk in the park to shoot either!:shade:


----------



## jeff herron (Jun 2, 2003)

Hoyt Viper. Although it wasn't that bad just the least consistent.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

The one I sold you.


----------



## antlerhog (Dec 26, 2006)

kidnutso said:


> Not too many on here old enough to remember this one probably. I guess I'm giving away my age  , but the worst shooting bow I ever owned was the original Allen compound. Wooden riser, limbs that were about 3/4" square, and it looked like it had sheet metal on the end of the limbs where the wheels were attached. But at the time, I think it could still shoot better than me.
> 
> It was a model like the one 2nd from the bottom.


Dude, I also had or actually have the same bow. Second from the bottom. Ha!!! Still hangin in the basement. Though about trying to kill something with it someday. It was actually givin to me from my Dad way back in 1982 when I started to bowhunt at 12 yrs old. Never could hit a thing with it back then.

Jay


----------



## 1DX (Aug 11, 2005)

Pse Thunderbolt "That bow sucked dry prunes :Spent over 900 dollars on the stupid thing just to get in tuned ukey:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Martin Cougar ll It had really wide round wheels. This was before cams came out. I had a cougar magnum that was great so i though I would try the Cougar ll. It was terrible. I think they only made it 1 year and that was to long


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Ted Nugent Martin Safari.:mg:


----------



## 60xWannabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Bear Alaskan,,,,, cant believe anybody hasn't mentioned, Jennings Unistar. A friend had one.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

dzingale said:


> Golden Eagle predator


I have to agree it was the first bow I ever bought. Now I have had a Hawk, and an Evolution that shot great. But that predator sucked.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I had a Unistar too-thanks for the bad memories :wink:
PSE Firestorm Lite was right up there, and for me, as far as how I shot it...an Elite GT500 :mg:


----------



## methusala (Jul 29, 2008)

*bad bows*

for me the jennings arrowstar drove me nuts! had a bent riser as did many.on the other side of the coin the jennings t star would shoot the lights out.had several other bows that didn't perform to my expectations but the arrowstar was the worst!!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

hoyt protec


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Oct 14, 2008)

I had an Bear Whitetail Hunter...I thought it was high tech when if first came out....What a piece of twangy JUNK!!!!!


----------



## MPC2 (Dec 17, 2008)

90s Martin. Golden Eagle also.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bowtech Patriat twin cam KIcks like a mule!!Shock waves all the way up to your head!ukey:


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

sincity327 said:


> 08 Mathews DXT I had it 5 day's and got my money back!!


haha your funny you must be joking


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

steve_T said:


> haha your funny you must be joking


Why?
there are tons of bows on here thar are considered classics and some just can't shoot them. It isn't personal just the reason 1 bow isn't for everyone.
My worst was the drenalin but some love it but one of my favorites was the LX


----------



## AccuArcher (Feb 1, 2008)

PSE Thunderbolt


----------



## guyb (Nov 16, 2008)

pse vengenance


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Oct 10, 2003)

Jeff P said:


> XI Velocity Extreme -biggest P.O.S. I ever owned.



I second that!!!!!!!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

My hoyt ultra-tec with command cams...I hate that bow soooo much


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

A few years back I bought the 2006 Pearson GII brand new... shot it 4 months, put new winnners choice strings on it even. I scored the absolute worst scores EVER with it. Switched to shooting Martins and have never looked back. I still need to sell it... it's been in a case for well over two years now.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

mathews switchback


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

parkerbows said:


> Why?
> there are tons of bows on here thar are considered classics and some just can't shoot them. It isn't personal just the reason 1 bow isn't for everyone.
> My worst was the drenalin but some love it but one of my favorites was the LX


yea i guess that is true lol its just crazy how nice it feels to me.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Mathews conquest 3 was the worst bow I ever owned,


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Hoyt Striker


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

The PSE Magna Flite to short for that era and the cams very hard. Of course I magnified that by shooting fingers with it. Blisters on top of blisters!


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

BradMc26 said:


> PSE Infinity Magma
> 
> No matter what I did with that bow, I couldnt get it to shoot a good group.
> 
> Finally sold it on E-bay.


The reason I won't buy a bow off eBay


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

I have owned several and to tell you the truth they all shot pretty bad in my hands. But I wouldnt blame the bows.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

I cant shoot mathews bows for some reason.


----------



## walleyered (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine would have to be 2 bows, the Browning Accelerator. Like posted earlier, that thing would twist like a corkscrew. And the Martin Warthog, not the new one. The 1990's one. They were junk.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

mathews FX


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

High Country Perf-x was absolutely the worst shooting bow mfor me...one second I would shoot a robin hood and then the next round might actually miss the target. I couln't shoot that bow consistently to save my life.

I sold it to a friend for dirt after having it only 3 weeks and then went to the shop and bought a Darton Typhoon extreme which turned out to be the best shooting bow I have ever shot!

Ironically he shot the HC very well and still shoots it.


----------



## mg123 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Worst bow??*

I feel fortunate. I just got into archery, and have lots of really nice new equipment to choose from. Seems like the computer aided design has really helped improve the quality of lots of things, cars, computers, cellphones, etc. 
Seems like a lot of folks have spent a lot of money on crappy bows. I tend to want to trade up right way after getting into a sport or hobby, with a loss of nearly all of the initial investment, so I tend to buy the best that I can afford. Fortunately, the Bowtech Nitrous came along just at the right time. $420 new with warranty to my door with a bow vise. Should never (maybe) need another bow.


----------



## robinhood11 (Jan 7, 2006)

I wasnt very impressed with my hoyt trykon


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*grip?*



pabuckslayer08 said:


> I cant shoot mathews bows for some reason.


have you ever tried wthout the stock grip? they are terrible.

mine was the mathews Zmax.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

some old as heck mathews without the perimeter weighted cam, it looked awesome though, blue fade to silver and back again

and the other was a hoyt cybertec, hated shooting that bow

but i love hoyts


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I've owned a ton of bows over the years but here are a few standouts (in a bad way)

Not in any particular order-

1) Golden Eagle Carbine Hawk
2) PSE G-Force
3) High Country Split Force
4) Hoyt HavocTec
5) Martin Cougar III SE
6) Martin Prowler SE 

(sorry Martin guys, but I *did* love my '97 Rage XRG w/ Z cams to death ) 

One Hoyt I can't remember the name of- Tec riser around the time of the Havoctec-2002 or so? - it was a 6" brace, redline type single cam with adjustable letoff peg draw length specific cam, and about 36" A2A- that would rank near #1 for me- Iloved the speed but geez did I ever shoot that thing poorly.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

field14 said:


> I second the Hoyt Super SLAM from the mid 1990's....hated that bow, couldn't get it to shoot, so got rid of it in less than a month and never looked back.
> 
> What is worse...it FELT so goooooodddddd and shot so lousy; basically, for ME, it was untunable and ungroupable.....disaster.
> 
> field14


I LOVED mine! I went a full 10+ years before a new one. (OK, 2 kids in diapers and a layoff had something to do with that...).

Anyhow, it was fast (249 fps with the original skinny Bemans @ 28 in. draw and 72#), a bit heavy compared to modern bows, but QUIET. I was drilling deer at 40 yds and looking for the arrow that I knew passed through.

My worst---old PSE Polaris I got on clearance at Sports Authority. I was almost glad when it got stolen on me. That'll teach you to lock your truck and insist your hunting buddy do the same when you ride with him.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

sngehl01 said:


> The reason I won't buy a bow off eBay


Not sure what you are implying, if anything.

But there was nothing wrong with the bow.

I just couldnt shoot it


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Mathews, Black knight


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i can't help but to laugh when i see a thread as this one... someone will claim a certain bow doesn't shoot for crap then another guy will say he shoots the lights out with the same kind of bow...let's just face it with today's technology and market demand these bows are becoming to a level playing field it really all depends on the person shooting the bow...what may work you may not work for me,.... and who is setting up the bow?, has it been properly tuned?, is the bow the right draw length?, are the arrows correctly spined?...let's just face it, it truly comes down to the man behind the bow releasing that arrow....they have been robin hooding arrows and shooting 60x's for quite awhile now!


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i thinki it was the Golden Eagle predator 
i was shooting for golden egal at the time too. hated it


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

CSS CHALLENGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hands down, it was like shooting a shot gun


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

hands down Onieda Screaming Eagle sounded like a 12 guage


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Champion bow, just could not group.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

PSE Firestorm Lite- yuk.


----------



## aboutsocks (Jan 22, 2004)

PSE Baby G was the worst shooter I ever owned and the worst shooter that ever came through my shop. Very fast so you could miss quicker.


----------



## spothogg (Dec 10, 2003)

Oneida strike eagle limbs would not stay inline with the riser


----------



## wvmountaineers (Jan 4, 2009)

Has to be Mathews Switchback for me too. I'm kind of glad to see so many others say this. Thought I was crazy for a while, because i loved my old Feather Light.


----------



## Ed-WI (Jan 8, 2009)

Martin Warthog, big wooden riser, beautiful wood but I'm a torquer!


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

I hate to say it but a martin slayer mostly those nitrous cams that thing was a nightmare to shoot! Sorry to the martin guys im not bashing thats not my style.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

hoyt trykon


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

High Country bow with steel cables, can't even remember the model hope I never do :wink:


----------



## Savage78 (May 26, 2008)

hoyt rocket:thumbs_do


----------



## cosmo (Dec 27, 2004)

hoyt trykon


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

My worst bow was probably my Hoyt Magnatec. I couldnt get that thing to shoot decent for anything. Everytime I shot it I wondered why I got rid of my Martin Fury.


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

XI legacy, developed a serious case of target panic with that limb splitting machine, nothing like settling the pin on target and having limbs start splintering and flying around!


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Had a Pearson Pro Staff 6000 that you had to re- time every time you took it to the range an ran 30 arrows thru it, or maybe a Cablea's Outfitter bow (parker) that had horrible cam lean.


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

PSE Mach 5. I'm pretty sure it was a mutual hatred...


----------



## Pittfall (Mar 21, 2005)

Mathews z-max, and then the Hoyt raptor. I think it was called the raptor. One of their single cam jobs.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*oh that one*

i think i posted one on here but i totally forgot about the Zmax. i couldn't get that thing to put an arrow in the same spot twice in a rowunless i intentionally tried not too. what was it about that bow that made it so bad. i went from that to an MQ32, what a difference? i think the Zmax was too fast for it's time. you got me interested. i am actually going to the mathes website to check the specs. i actually had my MQ32 stolen which really blew, but it forced my hand to get a SBXT.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Hoyt RazorTec....for whatever reason it and I just didn't play well together. Only had it a few months and sold it. It was my first Hoyt bow, and it was also my last Hoyt bow.


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mathews REEZEN.....

That was the REEZEN i switched to HOYT!

Seriously, that bows terrible to shoot. No where near the previous mathews I own, or BT's.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

2005 Switchback and many had same problem - never again - but have tuned other mathews bows for other guys and theirs shot fine. would just be afraid to chance waisting the money and time but the darn things are smooth and quiet. gotta believe it was just a freaky thing for that year for them.


Stanley said:


> Worst shooting bow you ever owned? Doesn’t matter, maybe you liked the bow but couldn’t get it to shoot. Maybe you hated it and couldn’t get it to shoot. Maybe a lack of confidence caused you to shoot it poorly. Everyone has a worst bow. What is yours?


----------



## AZH2SUT (Apr 8, 2006)

*XI Velocity Extreme*

I bought this bow in 1996. It was the first to advertise 325 FPS. A total disaster for me. It could not be tuned and your target would look like swiss cheese when you were done. I could not keep any sort of group with this bow. For the time it did have a radical look. The CAMS were off the wall and you felt just how radical they were when you drawed this bow back. I am much wiser at this day and age. I don't even know if the company exists anymore?


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

05 Ally
not a bad bow but DID not work well for me
"birth cert" specs were not even close either.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't remember that far back, but it looked something like this.











A close second would be the PSA baby G.


----------



## lovestohunt (Jan 21, 2009)

Hoyt Magna-Tec. Hardest bow to tune that I've owned.


----------



## robd (Nov 5, 2007)

*Mathews*

Mathews ???? forgot the model. About 10 years ago. I couldn't hit anything with it. Missed 10+ deer during winter bow then gave it to a friend who kept missing himself. Found out later the limb was bent..??


----------



## rangstng (Jan 2, 2009)

hoyt smoke kicked my but back in the day


----------



## plaid dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Bantum


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

Darton Wrangler...came out the same year the Singlecam/hybrid Maverick came out. They had the same limbs, same risor...like a dummy I chose the aggressive twin cam Wrangler. What a piece of work that thing was! Talk abot a tuning nightmare!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

2005 switchback for me,could not shoot tune or hit anything with mine,others seemed ok but mine was junk!!!!


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

oneida eagle. Didn't know what I was doing when I bought it. Got it used, and I swear I couldn't hit a barn with it. Still have it. Know anyone who is a sucker?


----------

